# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Yes or No?

## Total Eclipse

Simple the person above u will ask a question and you will have to answer it in only YES or NO...

Do you like Chocolate Ice-Cream..?

----------


## Koalafan

Yes!!  ::): 

Have you ever walked around your house naked?

----------


## Member11

Yes, around my home and my dorm building.

Have you never forgot to lock your front door before going to bed?

----------


## Sparrow

Yes  ::(: 

Have you ever talked in your sleep?

----------


## fetisha

no?
have you ever ate a whole bag of cookies in one day?

----------


## Sparrow

Yes...girl scout cookies, how can you not?m

Have you ever done flips under water?

----------


## L

Potatoes waffles? Yes

Do you know how to swim

----------


## Ont Mon

Yes, barely 

Do you like dogs?  ::D:

----------


## colleen

Yes, love doggies! 

Do you like wearing shoes?

----------


## Sparrow

Not really.

Are you able to sleep with socks on?

----------


## colleen

NO WAY

Do you like to fall asleep with background noise?

----------


## Koalafan

Yes!! I fall asleep to the tv every night

Have you broken a bone in your body before?

----------


## Sparrow

My toes a few times





> NO WAY
> 
> ?



Lol, me neither.


Do you drink milk by itself?

----------


## Ont Mon

Yep

are you multilingual?

----------


## Member11

No... Do you like cookies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you like cream?

----------


## fetisha

yes

Did you like school?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Bored me. 

Do you like to sing in the shower?

----------


## fetisha

no

do you like where you live?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

Do you drink coffee?

----------


## fetisha

yes

do you like chocolate?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No, causes headaches

Do you go to Starbucks?

----------


## fetisha

yes

do you like beaches?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes

Do you go to church?

----------


## fetisha

no

Do you go to the park sometimes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you smoke?

----------


## 1

No

Are u bored right nao?

----------


## Member11

No... Are you sleepy?

----------


## 1

No

Are u gonna eat out today?

----------


## anxiouskathie

nope

are you taking a bath before bed time

----------


## 1

No

Ever had to repeat a grade in skewl?

----------


## Rawr

Nope. 

Did you graduate High School?

----------


## 1

Yas

Dyo a laundry basket?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever cheated on a girlfriend or boyfriend?

----------


## 1

No

U own many pairs of shoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Even got a new pair this morning. More boots than shoes. 

You own many pairs of sneakers?

----------


## 1

No

Do u have plans for the week?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few. Same things around the same dates each month.

Can you not sleep?

----------


## 1

Yas, already slept

Do u have long toenails?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

Is it cold were you are at?

----------


## 1

No

Ever been to the ER?

----------


## fetisha

yes

ever been camping?

----------


## 1

Yes..once

Looking forward to Summer?

----------


## Otherside

Nope. 

What are you up to tomorrow?

----------


## 1

Yes..Gunna go to le library 

Are u left handed?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Do you use conditioner in your hair

----------


## 1

No

Do u get dry skin easily?

----------


## Cuchculan

On my hands, Yes. They crack and split in cold weather. 

do you like alcohol?

----------


## 1

No

Do u shower once a week?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. More than just once. 

You ever had a massage?

----------


## 1

No..but could use one right nao

Ever been chased by an animal?

----------


## Lunaire

Yep. Only animals that have ever attacked me were dogs. 

Do you have any irrational fears?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Now and again. 

do you ever wish you lived in another Country?

----------


## 1

Sometimes

Is it cold in ur area at the moment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Wet as well. Ireland for you. 

Do you read books?

----------


## 1

No..it's been awhile

Do u lie a lot?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Blunt and honest. 

Do you wear bright clothes?

----------


## L

In the summer, I like colour

Have you used any of the adult colouring books?

----------


## 1

No

Do u wake up early everyday?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.

Do you like to play games?

----------


## 1

Yes

Ever caught someone doing something gross in public?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can't say I have. 

Ever climb a tree?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever been to China?

----------


## Cuchculan

Every day of the week. NO. 

Ever played a game of golf?

----------


## 1

Nope..just a video game of it 

Do u own stuffed toys?

----------


## anxiouskathie

yes

do you wear a watch

----------


## 1

No

Have u ever been bald?

----------


## Cuchculan

No fully. I do shave my head leaving stubble. 

Ever sky dived?

----------


## 1

No..but I'd like to one day 

Ever played a mean prank on someone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pranks, yes. Mean? Maybe to them. Not to me. I would have thought it was funny. 

Ever punch another person?

----------


## 1

Yes, but just playfully 

Are u allergic to anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I know of.

You like Ice Hockey?

----------


## 1

Watching it not so much..but actually playing looks fun

Are u currently sick?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like rock music?

----------


## 1

I don't mind it 

Ever had a broken leg?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Have you had a surgery

----------


## 1

No

Ever been punched in the stomach?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever said something out loud that you meant to say to yourself?

----------


## L

I talk to myself out loud, so all the time

Do you listen to music daily?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Love my music. MP3 player everywhere I go. 

Ever call a person by the wrong name?

----------


## 1

No

Ever been arrested?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever been caught up in a riot?

----------


## fetisha

no

ever been to a concert?

----------


## 1

Nope..too crowded and noisy

Ever had a bloody nose at the wrong place and time?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Nope

Ever lost your car in the parking lot?

----------


## 1

No

Is there a song that u dislike?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Plenty of them. Nearly all Modern music. 

Ever write a love letter?

----------


## 1

No

Ever had someone put a bunch of ice into ur pants?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never.

Ever not make it to the bathroom in time?

----------


## 1

There were a couple of close calls.but no

Ever cheated on an exam in school?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.

Ever get kicked out of school?

----------


## 1

Yep

Ever found a wallet full of money?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Located the owner as well. 

Ever lost a large amount of cash?

----------


## 1

Nah,never

Ever snorted like a pig while laughing?

----------


## Cuchculan

No Oink Oink.

Do you play football?

----------


## 1

No

Do u knit?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not got the skill.

Ever snow boarded?

----------


## 1

Nah..but I've been in le snow tho

Ever had to evacuate a building?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes
Ever tell a stranger they looked nice?

----------


## 1

Noo

Know how to change a tire?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Know how to fix a puncture?

----------


## 1

No

Ever woke up with a bug in ur face?

----------


## Cuchculan

No never.

Ever sleepwalk?

----------


## 1

Noo

Do u like oatmeal?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not bad really. 

Ever had a secret crush on an older person?

----------


## fetisha

yes

ever had a nervous breakdown?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever slept a full day?

----------


## 1

Close..half a day 

Are u a blunt person?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever lied to gain something?

----------


## 1

Yes..mostly food related situations

Ever yelled at a little kid?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not something I would ever do. 

Ever had a dream come true?

----------


## 1

No

Do u like listening to soundtrack music?

----------


## Cuchculan

At times. Depending on the film. No and Yes. 

You like the red hot chilli peppers?

----------


## 1

Yas

Do u like drinking tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Hate the stuff. 

Do you like watching TV?

----------


## 1

Sometimes, although it's been a long time 

Do u play video gamez?

----------


## Cuchculan

On the PC and a handheld Sega Console. 

Do you do jigsaws?

----------


## 1

No

Are u left handed?

----------


## fetisha

no

ever drove more than 2 hours somewhere before?

----------


## Cuchculan

No can drive. So would have to be No. 

Ever stolen anything in your life. Big or small?

----------


## 1

Money

Ever been mugged?

----------


## anxiouskathie

No

Ever see a squirrel?

----------


## 1

Yas

Ordering food today?

----------


## fetisha

no

do you like animals?

----------


## 1

Yes

Are u taking classes in the summer or Fall?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you sleep much?

----------


## 1

Yap, usually a few hrs

Do u have a favorite sport or activity that u like to do?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cycling mainly. Used to play football for years. 

Do you collect anything?

----------


## 1

Nah..besides money of course

Are u tired at the moment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Just awake. Early morning here. 

Did you dream last night?

----------


## 1

No

Did u recently have a dream in ur dream?

----------


## Cuchculan

No.

Ever think a dream was real?

----------


## 1

Yas plenty of times

Ever been hypnotized?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. They tried. Didn't work.

Ever have a sudden idea and you simply just went with it?

----------


## 1

Eh rarely

Have u recently gotten into a physical fight?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not my thing.

You watch fighting on TV?

----------


## 1

Nope, only on YouTube sometimes

Do u use Twitter?

----------


## Cornholio

No.

Do you know what a courtesy flush is and do you do it?

----------


## Cuchculan

I assume it is flushing if somebody else forgets? Never heard of it before. If that is right I would do it. 

Ever daydream and forget were you are?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever attended a city council meeting?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever farted and blamed it on the dog?

----------


## 1

All the time 

Ever had sharp nails that it made a hole in ur sock?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.

Do you bite your nails?

----------


## 1

Ya..bad habit

Do u bite ur toenails?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not without salt.

Do you keep yourself in shape?

----------


## 1

No..there are times were I work out, but then there are other times where I just become a couch potato..pretty going back and forth. 

Ever been sprayed by a skunk?

----------


## Cuchculan

None of them over here.

You a coke drinker?

----------


## 1

No

Ever been in a band?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever lost something that meant a lot to you?

----------


## unpopularbugs

A lot of things  ::(: 

Have you ever had a gf?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever fainted?

----------


## 1

No

Do u chew on tobacco?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you know how to cook steak?

----------


## 1

Naw..can only cook the basic stuff 

Ever had a near death experience?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. But did nearly die once under a car. More shock than anything else.

Do you play basketball?

----------


## 1

No

Are u allergic to dust?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you clean your room often?

----------


## 1

A couple of times during the week usually 

Ever had to clean up roadkill?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You believe in bad luck things? Like Black Cats and Friday 13th.

----------


## 1

Naw

Are u interested in computer programming?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Have a few web sites. See my profile page for the addresses. Just something I wanted to learn. 

Can you speak a second language?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever visited another country?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever kiss another bloke's girlfriend?

----------


## 1

Lul No!

Do u hate bugs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Most of them. Some outdoor ones are good for the garden.

You like the dark?

----------


## 1

Yup..don't really mind

Do u shower in the mornings?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

You dream every night?

----------


## 1

Nah..not every night

Do u like cold nights?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you know how to use chop sticks?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u know how to fix a broken pipe?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

You good with DIY?

----------


## 1

No, but I should..in fact the faucet is leaking a bit 

Do u have any pets?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you believe in ghosts?

----------


## 1

Yas

Have u ever been embarrassed in front of a crowd?

----------


## fetisha

yes

have you ever slept on the floor?

----------


## 1

A couple times yea

Ever yelled at someone over the phone?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, yelled some horrible things but equally horrible things were said to me as well so..

Do you think Scarlet Johansson is a good actress?

----------


## 1

She's alright 

Ever passed out?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever passed gas / wind at the wrong time?

----------


## 1

Mhm, but it was silent.

Do u like being home alone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Love it

Ever kicked an animal?

----------


## 1

Yup, but it wasn't a hard kick or anything 

Ever had a bird follow u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Female type maybe. Animal kind no.

Ever jump off something you thought was low enough to jump off but it wasn't?

----------


## Cornholio

Probably

Do you carry hand sanitizer with you?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever had a paranormal experience?

----------


## fetisha

no I wish

do you fall asleep easily?

----------


## 1

Sort of, especially if I have a severe case of boredom 

Can u draw (Passed stick figures)

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. See hobby section. I do wood burning. Burn images onto wood. Here. Save you the time. Here is a face you should know.

Attachment 3612

Can you sing, in note.

----------


## 1

It Looks good! 

Nope

Have u ever failed a course?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever won any cash?

----------


## 1

Won $20 once

Do u like spicy foods?

----------


## fetisha

yes

Do you still watch cartoons?

----------


## 1

Yup

Are u ambidextrous?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Are you afraid of anything?

----------


## 1

No...maybe..ok yes.

Do u have a degree?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you have a lawyer?

----------


## 1

No

Ever lost ur wallet

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You like flying?

----------


## 1

Don't know since I've never been on a plane 

Ever been hit in the face by a ball?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. OUCH !

Ever bunjee jump?

----------


## 1

Nah, but that's something I'd like to do eventually 

Ever gone zip lining?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever chop a tree down?

----------


## 1

No

Ever cut the grass with only a pair of scissors?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Even bathe in dirty water?

----------


## 1

Nu

Ever had a bug infestation?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever found anything important whilst out walking?

----------


## 1

No

Ever visited a haunted house?

----------


## fetisha

yes but the ghost didn't bother me :/

ever gone hiking and loved it?

----------


## 1

Never have..

Do u live in the middle of nowhere?

----------


## JamieWAgain

No

----------


## JamieWAgain

I forgot to ask a question..

Pool or oceon

----------


## 1

Ocean 

Are u a fan of needles?

----------


## Cuchculan

Love them

Do you pray before bed?

----------


## 1

Nah..used to

Have u ever gone for a walk late at night?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Have you ever wanted to really punch a person. But didn't?

----------


## 1

Definitely

Are u rich?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Are you poor?

----------


## 1

No..but will probably be eventually 

Ever been hit in the chest by an object?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Football. 

Are you a happy person?

----------


## 1

Sometimes, most of the time I'm neutral tho

Ever been to the ER?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Few times.

Ever just want to scream?

----------


## 1

Not really

Do u have a phobia of something that others might think is odd?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you have any brand named clothing?

----------


## 1

Only a few 

Do u have a favorite cereal?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Wheatabix

Do you have a favourite type of car?

----------


## 1

No

Do u fix the broken things in ur home?

----------


## Cuchculan

All the time. Yes

Do you break things in your house often enough?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever eaten glue?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever banged your head on anything?

----------


## Cornholio

All the time. In fact, I did it last night on the corner of one of my shelves.

Do you think God exists?

----------


## 1

Not sure..

Are u a picky eater?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Are you a double handed typist?

----------


## 1

Yas

Ever called somebody out on a lie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

ever accuse a person of something they didn't do?

----------


## appletarts

> Yes
> 
> ever accuse a person of something they didn't do?



Yes, more times than I would care to admit.

Have you ever lied to a police officer? 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Few times. 

Have you ever broken anybody's heart?

----------


## appletarts

> Yes. Few times. 
> 
> Have you ever broken anybody's heart?



Hate to admit it but yes. 

Have you ever had a vegetable garden?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Nope

Are u a vegetarian?

----------


## appletarts

> Nope
> 
> Are u a vegetarian?



Yes 😊

Do you like football (americans soccer)

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Not really, prefer playing the sport instead 

Are u good at Math?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Are you good at any sports?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever puked ur guts out?

----------


## fetisha

no

ever had a bad hair day?

----------


## 1

No

Ever lived in a violent area?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is fine around here now. Used be crazy years ago. But never over the top violent.

Ever played Football?

----------


## 1

No, was never part of a team, but would play it for fun

Are u afraid of heights?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you smoke?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you know the secret formula for Krabby patties?

----------


## 1

Nope..but let me ask my friend..

Do u have a favorite season?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes. Summer!!!

Did you make a lot of prank calls when you were younger?

----------


## 1

Not really, only to my friend tho

Do u like Corn flakes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Does it snow where you live?

----------


## 1

Nope, last time it snowed was in the 60s 

Has the power ever gone off while u were home alone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Is it sunny all the time where you live?

----------


## 1

Sometimes

Do u talk in a baby voice when talking to a baby?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. All the time

Ever had to babysit?

----------


## 1

Only my nephew, if that counts 

Ever had a rich friend?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I ever knew of

Ever listen to a radio scanner?

----------


## 1

Couple of times 

Ever accidentally dialed 999?

----------


## L

Yes but stopped it before anyone picked up

Ever have to preform cpr?

----------


## 1

No

Ever woken up with a spider close to u?

----------


## L

I really really really hope not

Do you eat protein bars?

----------


## 1

Sometimes, usually as a quick snack tho

Ever been mugged?

----------


## L

Thankfully not

Ever eaten a rotten egg?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever flown and wish you hadn't?

----------


## L

Yes
Ever been in a car crash?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few times. Worst was getting knocked down. 

Ever fall off from a height?

----------


## L

Never fell, bloody jumped though

Ever been to the Bord Gais?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never no. 

You an Irish speaker? ( An bhfuil Gaeilge agat?  ) Not that I do. Just asking.

----------


## 1

No

Do you know some sign language?

----------


## Cuchculan

Apart from flipping the bird, No.

Ever dated a person you didn't really like?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Have you ever woken up in a stranger's home?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever got drunk and regretted it?

----------


## L

Yup

Ever had a sober night out by choice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't drink. Don't go out to pubs or clubs. I would be a cheap date. 

Ever had to be carried home after a night out?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u like getting tans?

----------


## Cuchculan

Rare in Ireland. But good. 

Do you like good music?

----------


## 1

Of course! 

Ever been knocked to the ground by the wind?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever get lost?

----------


## 1

Once when I had to go to school in the city

Ever puked on accident?

----------


## Cornholio

Yup. Inappropriately funny incident.

Have you ever cheated on a test and still failed?

----------


## 1

Yup, more than once

Are u allergic to anything?

----------


## L

Not to the point of needing medical attention

Do you answer blocked or unknown number phone calls

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had the police come to ur home?

----------


## L

No

Ever poop outside?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever run a road race?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever broke ur leg?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever climbed a tree?

----------


## 1

Tried to but failed 

Do u like pigeons?

----------


## Cuchculan

Rats with wings. No. Hate them. 

Do you drink?

----------


## 1

No

Ever had ur home broken into?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you like fire truck red hair?

----------


## Cuchculan

This is Ireland we are used to it. Yes. 

Do you shave under your arms?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you like milk in your tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate Tea

How about cream in coffee?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, just a splash

Do you have road rage?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever gone snowboarding?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. On a Tobogan though. Lie down on your back and go down a hill. 

Ever been in love?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Have you ever been to a concert?

----------


## 1

No

Ever been arrested?

----------


## Otherside

No

Eat a deep fried pizza?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. In Scotland they deep fry everything.

Ever been mugged?

----------


## fetisha

no

Do you like shopping?

----------


## 1

Sure

Ever been in a band?

----------


## L

Nope

Ever eaten a raw egg??

----------


## 1

No

Do u like cafeteria food?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never go to one. But it can be fine. 

Do you like nature?

----------


## 1

Yas, very nice and relaxing 

Do u take cold showers?

----------


## Cuchculan

No.

Do you have ear defenders? Blocking out sound.

----------


## 1

Yup

Ever been to a tropical island?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you believe you have lived before?

----------


## 1

Probably, but no memory of it of course 

Do/did u like college?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never went

Ever been at a big game?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u watch TV?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

you afraid of flying?

----------


## 1

Kinda 

Do u talk in ur sleep?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea as I am asleep.

Ever be happy for no reason at all?

----------


## 1

That happens sometimes 

Ever woken up naturally? (Without feeling tired, and able to get out of bed after a few seconds)?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.

Ever wonder if you dreaming is creating a life for somebody else?

----------


## 1

No

Ever had crusty feet?

----------


## L

Nope

Ever drink yourself silly?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u still buy movies on DVD?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Download them

Do you keep fit?

----------


## 1

Not so much, couch potato here

Can u type fast?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever try site building?

----------


## 1

Nope

Can u do a cartwheel?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea. Never tried. Doubt it. 

How about a hand stand?

----------


## 1

Noope

Are u flexible?

----------


## Cuchculan

Enough. I walk a lot and cycle. Do gardening a good bit too. Kind of flexible. 

You got a favourite sport's team?

----------


## 1

Nah 

Ever had to stay in the hospital for more than a week?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. A few times. Both normal hospital and Psych hospital too.

Ever break any bones?

----------


## 1

Nope, never have 

Ever been on a diet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I am too skinny for that. 

Ever caught in a shower with no coat?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had to end a friendship with someone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Not a bother to me at all. 

Ever fall down a hole?

----------


## 1

No

Ever been pushed by a stranger?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever drank sour milk?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever argued with a customer?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever smoked a joint?

----------


## Cornholio

Yep.

Do you vacuum frequently?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Can you ride a bike?

----------


## 1

No...

Are u ambidextrous?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.

Can you look after yourself when the need arises?

----------


## 1

Yep

Are u currently sleepy?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes 😦

Do you take frequent naps?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you watch many films?

----------


## 1

Not really

You recently ate at a restaurant?

----------


## fetisha

yes, ihop

do you like music videos?

----------


## 1

They're alright, don't watch them often tho

Are u fluent in another language?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Have you ever finished an entire Tv series in one day?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u know someone with bad hygiene?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you know how to swim?

----------


## 1

No

Ever felt an Earthquake?

----------


## Cornholio

It was very minor but it was felt by many people across the east coast. I forget where the actually quake was.

Do you prefer scrambled eggs over sunny side up eggs?

----------


## 1

Don't really have a preference, so either is fine 

Ever had a baby barf on u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Only Milk. 

Ever run in a race?

----------


## Cornholio

The race against my sister to the shower

Did the chicken come before the egg?

----------


## Cuchculan

The Egg always comes first. 

Ever hit another person?

----------


## 1

Once

Is ur laptop colored white?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Are your armpits ticklish?

----------


## 1

A little bit 

Do u have fungus feet?

----------


## Cornholio

NoOooo

Do you have dandruff?

----------


## 1

Used to, it has gotten better tho

Do u drink a lot of water?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you like watching TV?

----------


## 1

Only watch it if I'm bored

Do u handwash ur clothes?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever hop down a street?

----------


## 1

No

Do u smoke?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you like to dress up?

----------


## 1

Only for special occasions 

Do u have a weak immune system?

----------


## Cuchculan

No.

Do you eat junk food?

----------


## 1

Too much of it 

Do u like spicy potato chips?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Hate spiced up foods. 

Do you like to sing when alone?

----------


## 1

Nah, can't sing 

U slept over at somebody's house recently?

----------


## fetisha

yes

ever gone fishing?

----------


## 1

No

Do u like to jog?

----------


## Sagan

No.

Do you smoke?

----------


## 1

No

Do u have a favorite subject?

----------


## fetisha

no

Do you think you are a weird person?

----------


## 1

Yes

Are u bored at the moment?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You get brown in the sun?

----------


## 1

No

Ever fallen asleep at work?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Nights in a taxi base company. 

Ever laughed so much you got funny looks off strangers?

----------


## 1

Nope, try to control that as much as possible 

Do u keep a written record of ur dreams?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not any more. Used to. 

Ever end up lost?

----------


## 1

Once, had to take classes downtown 

Ever been stung by a wasp or bee?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever had to sit through a black out for a whole day / night?

----------


## 1

U mean a power outage? Then yep

Ever accidentally piss urself?

----------


## Sagan

Yes. During a severe anxiety attack I couldn't leave the room. The panic grew worse and worse. I thought I was dying. I felt oxygen starved, my chest was pounding, I was hearing things, sweating profusely and was paralyzed. My phone was across the room from me but I couldn't get to it. This went on for an hour and half almost 2 hours. I was on the floor. for some reason I could not find the strength to lift my self up off the floor. I emptied my bladder twice. flooding my jeans and wetting the floor. After a couple hours of this I heard my roommate in the house and began to yell for help. I said I was having a panic attack and was delirious and needed help. He called 911 and next thing I know I am on a stretcher with emts all around talking to me. I went to the hospital and the gave me ativan. But I'm already on a 6MG dose of ativan per day. their 1mg pill did nothing to help. I was held overnight and released the next day. 

tl;dr pissed self went to hospital.

----------


## Otherside

> Yes. During a severe anxiety attack I couldn't leave the room. The panic grew worse and worse. I thought I was dying. I felt oxygen starved, my chest was pounding, I was hearing things, sweating profusely and was paralyzed. My phone was across the room from me but I couldn't get to it. This went on for an hour and half almost 2 hours. I was on the floor. for some reason I could not find the strength to lift my self up off the floor. I emptied my bladder twice. flooding my jeans and wetting the floor. After a couple hours of this I heard my roommate in the house and began to yell for help. I said I was having a panic attack and was delirious and needed help. He called 911 and next thing I know I am on a stretcher with emts all around talking to me. I went to the hospital and the gave me ativan. But I'm already on a 6MG dose of ativan per day. their 1mg pill did nothing to help. I was held overnight and released the next day. 
> 
> tl;dr pissed self went to hospital.



Damn. Hugs. Panic attacks are awful.  ::(:  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagan

Thank you 
@Otherside
  :Hug:

----------


## Cuchculan

No next question asked. I will do so. Ever talk to yourself?

----------


## L

All the time, out loud

Ever go on a holiday alone?

----------


## Cuchculan

No Mind you 19 hours to get from this house to a house in Scotland. But I was staying with someone. So that is not alone. 

Ever tell a lie to get out of doing something?

----------


## Goat

Plenty of times due to my OCD 

Have you ever been arrested?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Not yet anyway. 

Ever spread a a story to get another person in trouble?  Make sh!t up?

----------


## 1

Probably, but can't seem to recall

Ever accidentally hammer down ur finger?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. It hurt

Ever break your leg?

----------


## 1

No

Ever driven a golf cart?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever played soccer?

----------


## 1

Ya, but just for fun 

Ever found $$ on the floor?

----------


## Cuchculan

Outside if you mean cash. Yes.

Ever dived into a swimming pool?

----------


## 1

Yup..but it wasn't too deep

Are u feeling sick atm?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Are you feel good at the minute?

----------


## 1

No

Do u like the rain?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. But am used to it by now.

Do you like been the sex you are?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, but I absolutely would not turn down the chance to have a penis just for ONE day.

Have you ever worn the opposite sexs underwear?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Though at times these bloody ones feel so tight it feels like they are women's. 

Ever been cruel to someone on purpose for no reason?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes. That's what sisters are for.

Do you always eat breakfast?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Not always 

Ever lost a significant amount of weight in a short amount of time?

----------


## Cornholio

Hmm, not really a significant amount but I lost 15 lbs during one summer and looked very noticably thinner. I'm currently trying to lose a lot in short time. Summer is right around the corner and this low carb diet is really testing me!!! 

Did you ever taste and enjoy a food not knowing what it is then someone tells you and you're absolutely disgusted, no longer enjoying it?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I would eat anything once. Sort of set in my ways as far as food goes. 

You ever just want to punch someone?

----------


## 1

Mhm, many times 

Do u have plans for the summer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Gardening mainly. Get it in order. Lot of digging. 

Do you like Christmas?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes and no. It's my birthday so each Christmas, I'm just getting older  ::(: 

Have you ever sent nudes to someone lol?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Not full nudes. Bits and pieces. Years ago. 

Ever been walked in on naked?

----------


## Cornholio

Yep and worse

Do you have any famous person's autograph?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

I doubt you would know Gerry Adams? Political leader of a Republican party in Ireland. Always in the news. Have a few books signed by him. Personal messages to myself. My neighbour works with him. Have met him a few times. Great person to talk to. 

You have any we should know of?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope, unless you count a minor league Japanese baseball player a famous person. Maybe he made it to the major league in Japan. Who knows? 

Do you have any tattoos?


Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope

Would u ever get a tattoo on ur foot?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Would you ever zip line?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you think zoos should be illegal world wide? 

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Unless they are open ground and loads of space. 

You an animal lover?

----------


## 1

Sure

Ever rescued a dog or cat from a tree?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. But saved one from hanging. I kid you not. Jumped a wall but had a rope to tie her up. She was hanging. I ran out with a knife and cut her down.

Ever witness a car crash?

----------


## 1

Only the aftermath of a few, but never the actual impact 

Ever driven home drunk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't drive, don't drink.

You ever been drunk?

----------


## 1

Nope,don't drink either

Ever found bugs in ur food?

----------


## fetisha

yes and I almost threw up

Do you have lap top or a desk top computer?

----------


## 1

Laptop

Ever ordered something only for it to never arrive?

----------


## Cuchculan

No Only things I order are clothes and the likes off the net. Never food from the local Chinky. 

Ever fall off a wall?

----------


## L

Yes. All the time as a kid, got some good injurys and scars too.

Ever almost drown?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Hate water. Not a swimmer. So never went near the sea or swimming pools. 

Ever have a car crash?

----------


## 1

No

Ever fallen asleep in a taxi?

----------


## fetisha

nope

ever wanted to live on another planet? ( they are trying make it to where we can live on mars)

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Earth till I die.

Ever make a wish?

----------


## 1

Ya, but it never came true 

Ever choked on ur saliva?

----------


## Cuchculan

Maybe. That sudden coughing till you gag feeling. 

Ever enter a contest?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever witnessed a robbery?

----------


## fetisha

no
 ever wish you were someone else?

----------


## L

Oh hell yeah

Do you sleep nude?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever vomited on accident

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Always on purpose. 

Ever wet the bed by mistake?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever made a snow demon?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Even played skipping?

----------


## 1

No

Can u put ur toe in ur mouth?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you bite your nails?

----------


## 1

Sometimes 

Ever been on a cruise?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever been on a road trip?

----------


## 1

Long time ago 

Ever been camping

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever fall off a bike?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever dropped ur phone while on a roller coaster?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You like thrill rides?

----------


## 1

Never been on one, but I'd like to, they seem fun

Ever dropped ur laptop?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not Yet

Even witnessed a hold up?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever been in an ambulance?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever have to mop up a pool of blood?

----------


## Otherside

Yes 

Ever managed to break your phone screen? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I use an old Samsung. Drop it as many times as you like and it will still not break. Have a smartphone for playing games on only. 

Ever forgotten your pin code / password for phone or email box on the net?

----------


## 1

Yup

Do u have a small circle of friends?

----------


## Cuchculan

Very small. 

ever been to a rock concert?

----------


## fetisha

yes

are you addicted to sugar?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever think you were in love, but you were not really?

----------


## fetisha

yes

ever met a famous person?

----------


## Cuchculan

Depends on what you class as famous. Phil Lynott the most famous. Former front man with Thin Lizzy. Shared a train ride home with him about a year before he died. He had a house a few stops after my own stop. Amazing person to chat away to. So friendly. 

Ever kiss a stranger?

----------


## 1

No

Ever been accused of shoplifting?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever split your head open?

----------


## L

Nope...not yet anyway

Ever jump off a high wall?

----------


## 1

Not a wall, but off something high, and ended up landing on my arse

Ever had someone push you on purpose?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever trip over your own feet?

----------


## 1

Had a couple of close calls

Are u an early bird?

----------


## L

I sure am

Have you ever stayed up for 24hours on purpose?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not on purpose. But yes have been awake for even longer.

Do you like to travel?

----------


## L

Love to travel

Do you drink 2l of water a day?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. One bottle only. More today because I was in the garden.

Do you like the sun?

----------


## Cornholio

I love the sun

Are you afraid of spiders?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

No,not afraid of anything

Would you want to live alone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Will have to some day. No big deal at all. 

You like having people around?

----------


## 1

Sort of, just ppl that I'm comfortable being around with 

Ever had a dude hit on u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

You like watching MMA? UFC and the likes.

----------


## 1

Not really

Ever cried out in pain?

----------


## Cornholio

Yeah

Ever heard yourself talk in your sleep?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

No..hopefully I don't talk in my sleep, don't want to reveal meh secrets 

Ever donated blood?

----------


## fetisha

nope, I can't because my iron is low

ever dated someone outside your race?

----------


## 1

Nope,never dated in general 

Ever punched somebody in the face?

----------


## L

Not on purpose

Do you get enough sleep

----------


## 1

Not really, usually around 6hrs 

Do u have ur webcam covered?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you know the muffin man?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

I do, he's my neighbor 

Ever been caught talking to urself?

----------


## Cuchculan

Many times

Ever jump up and down on your bed?

----------


## 1

Nope,I'd probably break it

Were u ever overweight during some point in ur life?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You go to Mass on Sunday?

----------


## 1

No

Ever taken a picture of the sun?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You watch our kind of football?

----------


## 1

Nope,don't watch it in general 

Do u like bananas that has brown spots on them?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you like gardening?

----------


## 1

Sometimes 

Ever drank something passed its expiration date?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever got up to early and just wanted to sleep all day?

----------


## Cornholio

Every Monday through Friday. I want to sleep now, grrrr.

Have you watched Stranger Things?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Never heard of it. 

You work in burger king or just always eating there? LOL

----------


## Cornholio

No, haha it's the fictional fast-food that Beavis and Butthead work 😊

Have you ever had to take a drug test?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

No

Do u like having to order things through the phone?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Can you speak another language?

----------


## 1

Nope, but I can understand Spanish 

Is there something that u wish u were good at?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Like what I do.

You watch much TV?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever passed out in public?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever tried to jump over a wall and tripped up?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever gotten mad over being pranked?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Love a good laugh.

Ever laughed so hard you were crying?

----------


## 1

Yep, the best feeling

Ever skateboarded down a hill?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever been on a jet ski?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever accidentally cut urself while shaving

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Even walked on a lego piece?

----------


## 1

Yup, yikes

Are u attending a wedding soon?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Are you attending a wedding soon?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u like drinking tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like watching funny films?

----------


## 1

Definitely 

Ever heard gunshots?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever been arrested?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever seen a dead body

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever just fell asleep because you were bored?

----------


## 1

Yas

Do u drink soda often?

----------


## fetisha

no, just sparkling water

can you relate to squidward more on the show?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what that even means. LOL

Ever been inside a prison?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u buy most of ur things online?

----------


## fetisha

> No idea what that even means. LOL
> 
> Ever been inside a prison?



I was hoping 1 would reply since gets the joke, sorry >_<

----------


## Cuchculan

I was assuming as much. No problems at all. 

I buy a lot of things off the net. Not everything. 

Did the Easter Bunny Arrive?

----------


## 1

No

Are the Easter Eggs here?

----------


## Cuchculan

On the forum? We will have to wait and see. 

Do you like milk?

----------


## L

Yes

Do you sing in the shower?

----------


## Cuchculan

I sing everywhere. Badly. 

Do you ever cycle?

----------


## 1

No

Do u like vanilla?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Have you ever dislocated a finger?

----------


## 1

No..ouch

Do u stutter a lot?

----------


## fetisha

yes

Do you drink plenty of water?

----------


## 1

Normally I do, although I haven't lately 

Ever seen somebody do something gross in public?

----------


## Cuchculan

Depends what you call gross. Have seen a lot of things. Fights and the likes. But women peeing and not caring who can see them. Gross.

Ever sent a text message to the wrong person?

----------


## 1

Nope,I'm pretty cautious when it comes to sending texts

Do u go to Church?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you play video games?

----------


## 1

No, it's been a long time

Do u get jealous easily?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not at all. 

Do you blush easily?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Are you quick to stand up for yourself?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. If the need arises. I can hold my own. Look after myself. 

Do you shave often?

----------


## 1

Every week

Ever been back stabbed by somebody close to u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stabbed as in have them do something bad? Once or twice. Revenge is a [BEEP] though. 

Do you drive?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had a stalker?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You got a temper?

----------


## 1

Not really

Ever been on a cruise?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever robbed an item from a shop?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever woken up with a nose bleed?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever got kicked by a stranger?

----------


## 1

Probably 

Do u currently work at ur dream job

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you cut the grass often?

----------


## 1

Nope, only once a month 

Are u an atheist?

----------


## Cuchculan

I am nothing really. Life is what it is. We live we die. 

You believe in UFOs?

----------


## 1

Yep, hope to see one one day

Ever fallen asleep for a whole day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Slept for 26 hours once.

Even got over cooked in the sun on your arms and legs?

----------


## 1

Yup, it was annoying 

Ever predicted an event that came true?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Mainly deaths. 

Can you cook?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, not a lot and not amazing but I can cook

Do you like to dance at home?


Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

All the time

Can you swim?

----------


## 1

No

Can u draw?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sort of. Yes.

You like comic books?

----------


## 1

Sure

Ever committed a crime and got away with it?

----------


## Cornholio

Some folks say that smoking pot is a crime, if they catch you smokin they're bound to drop the dime~

Do you have a food allergy?



Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever watched a movie that gave u nightmares?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Love dream and nightmares. They are fun.

Ever get lost in an area you entered?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever been bullied by someone younger than u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever break a window on purpose?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Would you date someone with a 20 year age gap? Older, younger, doesn't matter.

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Have dated 10 years plus, older before. 

Would you live in the middle east if paid?

----------


## 1

Maybe..depends where tho

Have u ever been hit on by someone of the same sex?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Have you ever hit on someone?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Loads of times

Ever been in trouble with the law?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever been suspended from school?

----------


## Cornholio

Just one day of in school suspension.

Are you sensitive?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Not at all. 

Do you like singing?

----------


## 1

Sometimes 

Ever been cheated on?

----------


## L

No

Do you have a daily routine?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Nearly the same thing every day. Be easy for an assassin to kill me. 

Did you like it when you were in school?

----------


## 1

It was ok up until High School

Do u work out every day

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you colour?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever made a birdhouse?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you like stand up comedy?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you get black humour?

----------


## 1

Not really 

Do u listen to soundtrack music?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You got a party piece you want to share with us?

----------


## 1

Nope, nothing at all 

Ever fought against an opossum?

----------


## Cuchculan

Had to look that up. Don't have them over here. 

You ever lose track of time?

----------


## 1

That happens often 

Ever been to a protest?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Many times.

Ever cried for no reason?

----------


## Cornholio

I often used to

Do sad movies make you tear? Even just a little bit?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## L

not very often but they can

Every binge watch stuff on Netflix?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Not a site I use at all. 

ever go into a room and stand there and think ' what did I come in here for again '?

----------


## 1

Yas

Ever looked directly at the sun for more than a minute?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever see a serious fight on the streets?

----------


## 1

No,just online

Ever drank expired milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes and spit it back out.

Ever dropped some food and picked it back up and ate it?

----------


## L

Oh hell yeah

Ever not shower for a week?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Mainly when not well. 

Ever sang along to a song you didn't know the words to? As in made your own words up.

----------


## 1

Yah..but only do that when I'm alone tho

Ever been homeless?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Have you ever written a love letter?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever fallen off a bike?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you change your profile image every week?

----------


## 1

No

Do u know someone who changes their avatar every week?

----------


## Cornholio

No, but I know someone who changes their Facebook selfie every week. 

Do you like breakfast food for dinner?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Ye, I don't mind 

Do u use Twitter?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you use Facebook?

----------


## 1

No

Do u still have a Myspace account?

----------


## Cornholio

Don't remember the password lol

Do you have a subscription to any music streaming apps/sites?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope,prefer to download them illegally 

Ever had a pie hit u in the face?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You watch what you call soccer?

----------


## 1

No

Do u like to play Tennis?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have not played in years.

You a pool player?

----------


## 1

Not at all 

Do u like watching cartoons?

----------


## sweetful

Yes I do

Got any pets?

----------


## 1

A bird, 2 cats and a dog

Do u procrastinate often?

----------


## sweetful

Wish I could say no, but...yeah

Ever took a picture of a rainbow?

----------


## 1

Nope

Are u left handed? (Welcome to the site btw)

----------


## sweetful

No, opposite

Do you enjoy cooking? (thanks)

----------


## 1

Don't mind, although I'd like to learn to cook more than just the basic stuff

Ever been in a car accident?

----------


## L

Yup

Ever own colourful shoes?

----------


## 1

Nope, used to own colorful laces tho

Is History ur favorite subject?

----------


## Cornholio

It was.

Have you ever been to a dog park?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Surprisingly No

Ever been caught dancing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Loads of times. I love to dance. 

Ever walk into something in the dark?

----------


## L

Yup

Ever feel like you ruined your life?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, I used to be really dramatic

Do you have any weird obsessions?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope 

Are u a picky eater

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Are you a calm person?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Try to be, especially in stressful situations 

Ever heard of the NJ burger?

----------


## Cornholio

No, I have not

Do you know what the NJ burger is?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Yas it's a special burger 

Ever been in a fist fight?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever sneezed at the wrong time?

----------


## 1

Probably 

Do u skateboard

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you jog?

----------


## 1

Sometimes, depending if the weather permits 

Ever been to a Village?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Loads of them here. Plus Scotland as well. 

Ever been to a real valley?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u like the fog?

----------


## Cornholio

It can be cool sometimes

Can you curl the ends of your mustache? And if you don't have one, would you like to?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nah can't do that, but it be cool tho

Do u have hairy legs?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Do you have hair clipper?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

How did u know ****Squints*
*
Ever cut too much of ur nail?

----------


## Cornholio

I know everything 😎

Yes, usually a toe nail because they're tiny and I misjudge how far I'm going.

Did you have to learn square dancing in school?





Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Nope, not at all

Ever bungee jumped?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Are you afraid of heights?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yep, but I wanna Bungee jump and skydive tho

Ever conquered a fear?

----------


## sweetful

Conquered is a strong word. Guess I'll go with yes.

Do you like jazz?

----------


## Cuchculan

Some is good. Yes. 

do you like painting?

----------


## sweetful

Yes quite a bit

Have you ever taken a French class?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Not that I remember much of it. Wee Wee. 

Have you ever ran just for the sake of wanting to run?

----------


## fetisha

no

ever slept in your closet before?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever just felt happy for no known reason at all?

----------


## Cornholio

Yup

Do you prefer night over day?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Long summer days. Yes. 

Do you like the rain?

----------


## Cornholio

Not really. It can be relaxing at times though, just hate the wetness.

Do you eat veggies everyday?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

No

Do u have many talents

----------


## Cornholio

Nope. I'm talented at being talentless.

Do you havd a talent?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. I am a male. That should be talent enough for you. LOL. Build web sites. That is a talent. 

Do you have a hobby or two?

----------


## 1

Being lazy and photography 

Did u have breakfast this morning?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Did you wake up early today?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Early riser.

Do you like coffee?

Sent from in your wardrobe

----------


## 1

Never tried it actually 

Ever accidentally fallen into a lake?

----------


## Cornholio

Nuuuu


https://youtu.be/Hphwfq1wLJs


Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what the next question was. But I never fell into a lake either.

Ever burn yourself?

----------


## 1

Once when I tried flipping pancakes 

Ever fallen off a swing on purpose?

----------


## Cornholio

The question was "Do ya think I'm sexy?" I was trying to clever with the music video, lol

On purpose? Nerp.

Do you like the smell of gasoline?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## fetisha

yes ( I'm strange I guess)

are you addicted to your cell phone?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever done something illegal?

----------


## Cornholio

Yerp, just things like underage drinking when I was younger

Do you like meeting people?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## fetisha

no

eveer hugged a tree?

----------


## Cornholio

Probably

Have you ever seen a big waterfall?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Only online 

Ever sang in front of people?

----------


## sweetful

Yes

Ever danced in front of people?

----------


## 1

Noo

Ever had a crime occur near your house?

----------


## L

Yup

Ever wish you didn't have to adult?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Be a kid all my life. Would be fun. 

Ever party for 24 hours?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever almost drowned before?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever go down one of those big water slides?

----------


## 1

No

Ever had to use a wheelchair?

----------


## Cornholio

Nerp

Do you ever shove your face into a pillow or similar item and scream?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like the smell of freshly cut grass?

----------


## 1

It's alright 

Ever used Craigslist?

----------


## Cornholio

No, I've browsed it though

Have you ever dated online?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yas ._.

Are u a vegetarian?

----------


## Cornholio

Nerp

Do you want kids? 

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Not so sure

Do u want another pet?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes, I want a dog so, so bad but I'm gone for too long during the day  ::(: 

Have you ever taken a chance, made a first move with someone you didn't know very well at all?

----------


## Cornholio

No, but sometimes I wish I was bold enough to do something like that

Do you believe in love at first sight?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, it's happened to me.

Do you believe you should live with someone before you marry them?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.

Do you say your prayers before going to bed?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Have you ever gambled?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Scratch card here and there. 

Ever cheated on a boyfriend / girlfriend?

----------


## 1

Nope

Are u part of a satanic cult

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. I was once part of a strange religious cult though (I was Catholic).

Have you ever driven a gocart?

----------


## 1

Not yet

Are u an early bird

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Are you a late night person?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Can you swim well?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Like the Titanic.

Do you eat much junk food?

----------


## 1

Too much of it 

Ever had a bad nose bleed

----------


## Cornholio

Yep

Have you been to the store recently?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yup, went last week

Do u have nice handwriting?

----------


## sweetful

Yes IMO

Ever done yoga?

----------


## Cornholio

Yep

Do you meditate?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

No, tried to do that once but I ended up falling asleep

Ever had short hair at some point?

----------


## Cornholio

Lol.

Ya, freshman year or maybe it sophomore. Then I got hair extensions soon after. Short hair life is not for me.

Do you like Will Ferrell?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like bright colours?

----------


## sweetful

Yes

Do you watch basketball or nah?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have done at times. Prefer ice hockey. Not as popular over this side of the world.

Do you read novels?

----------


## 1

Nah

Are u allergic to anything?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you like to sit out in the sun?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Sometimes

Ever taken a self defense class?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever broken your nose?

----------


## 1

Naw

Ever been addicted to something?

----------


## Cornholio

Forum games

Do you enjoy long car rides?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you any sort of crush on anybody famous?

----------


## 1

They can be alright 

Ever had a dream come true?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Nightmare.

Ever just want to scream at someone?

----------


## 1

Many times Lel

Is there a food that you thought looked good but ended up disliking it?

----------


## Cornholio

Probably

Do you dream often?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Once or twice a week, usually when I don't sleep that many hours

Ever been stalked?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever been flashed at?

----------


## sweetful

No lol

Ever rode on a motorcycle before?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever been in a car crash?

----------


## 1

No

Ever had a premonition?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You like sleeping?

----------


## 1

Yep

Ever been arrested?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Ever run around your house in nothing but socks?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u know someone who's missing?

----------


## Cornholio

Johnny Gosch. 

Have you ever worn clothes of the opposite sex?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Ever forget to ask a question?  :Fish:

----------


## Cornholio

No.......

Ever not fresh your page and answer question? Hehe



Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Once.

Ever forget to write the next question?

----------


## 1

No

Ever accidentally fallen down the stairs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not Yet.

Even set off a smoke alarm?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever broke something out of anger?

----------


## Cornholio

Yep :/

Is there an ice cream flavor you don't like?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Lemon flavored..eek

Ever had to end a friendship with somebody?

----------


## Cornholio

Yerp

Ever been bitten by a cat?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Mhm, but it wasn't a hard bite or anything 

Ever had to call 911?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever think of something and just laugh?

----------


## Cornholio

All the time

Are you an outdoorsy person?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

At times. Early in the morning. Do a lot of gardening as well. Like to cycle too. But still spend most of the day in the house. 

Would you class yourself as fit?

----------


## 1

Nu

Ever broken your back?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not Yet

Ever plucked your eyebrows?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u consume a lot of sweets?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you sweat a lot doing things?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever been so sick that u thought u were going to die?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you think Katy Perry is hot?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Eh she's alright 

Ever lost ur wallet

----------


## Cornholio

Yup

Ever sing karaoke?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Noo

Ever had a painful leg cramp?

----------


## Cornholio

Ya, after I woke up from a nap this one time

Are there any concerts you want to attend?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope, too noisy, would prefer to attend symphonies, ya sounds nerdy <.<

Ever been pinched by a crab?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever have a tooth knocked out?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

Ever gone skinny dipping?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever sky dived?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Ever pretend to be on the phone to avoid talking to someone?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Ya

Do u know someone that has poor hygiene?

----------


## Cornholio

Umm, well this guy at work could probably wash his hair more often and I   wish he would wash his hands after he uses the men's room, ugh. 

Do you like British accents?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Eek, and they're pretty cool. 

Ever been kicked in the shin?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Played football for years. 

Ever lost your wallet / purse?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Ever go fruit picking?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever fainted in public?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever forgot to tie your laces?

----------


## 1

Ya, was too lazy most of those times

Ever climbed a mountain?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. In Scotland. Was a sort of trail up it. Bit easier. 

Ever fly a kite?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had a cluster headache?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever jumped off a high wall?

----------


## 1

Yep 

Can u do a handstand?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Can you walk on your hands?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever witnessed a death?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes.

Ever witnessed a birth (I have, several times)?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever take a day off school / work for no reason at all?

----------


## 1

Used to skip school often

Do u sleep at the same time everyday?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever take a power nap?

----------


## 1

Yep

Are u afraid of bugs?

----------


## Cuchculan

What sort? Stomach bugs I hate. Bugs like small creatures don't bother me none.

You a smoker?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever seen a ghost?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever seen a UFO?

----------


## 1

Only in TV shows/Movies

Ever accidentally swallowed salt water?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, ew

Do you go to the beach often

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Not too often since it tends to be cloudy here most of the time

Are u rich?

----------


## Cornholio

No

Are you tired?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope

Did u recently have the cold?

----------


## sweetful

Nopes

Ever returned an item and got yo money back?

----------


## Cornholio

Yup, last week I returned a 40 dollar foundation that didn't work well with my skin. Expensive does not always mean better lol.

Have you ever accidentally broken an item in the store?




Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes and ran

Have you ever gotten lost?

----------


## sweetful

Yes

Ever played games at an arcade?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes

Do you like reality TV?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

No. It sucks

Do you like been under my bed?

----------


## Cornholio

Would be better if there were snacks.

Do you cook everyday?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

No

Do u like cold weather?

----------


## Cuchculan

I am used to cold weather. Take this week. Wind and rain and hitting zero degrees one day. Next day sunny and hitting 17 degrees. That is Ireland for you. Is a breeze out there today that would skin you alive. I prefer the sun any day of the week. Not something we get often enough. 

Did you like school?

----------


## 1

It's alright..taking some online classes atm..prefer in person classes tho

Ever watched paint dry?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate paint. Smell of it.  So No.

Ever cross a road when a car was coming, not seeing it?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had a close call while crossing the street?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few Times. We tend to walk in the middle of the road over here. 

Ever get a nail through the finger?

----------


## 1

No!

Ever caught somebody taking pics of u without ur permission?

----------


## L

Ha ha not in a creepy stalker way

Ever go skinny dipping?

----------


## 1

No

Do u sweat easily?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really.

do you like the smell of paint?

----------


## 1

It can smell good..but gasoline & rubbing alcohol..mmm

Were u sick this past month?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Had the flue this year?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever seen an alien upclose?

----------


## Cuchculan

No sadly

Ever ate out of date food/

----------


## 1

Naw

Ever accidentally cut yourself with a chainsaw?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never used one. No.

Ever see a person chop half their finger off by mistake?

----------


## 1

No, and don't think I'd want to see that

Ever been inside a helicopter?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Ever ride in a taxi?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever skateboard?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever accidentally fallen down the stairs?

----------


## fetisha

yes

ever snowboard?

----------


## 1

No

Ever found a dead rodent in your house?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever have a bird fly into your house?

----------


## 1

No

Ever had to watch over someone else house?

----------


## Cuchculan

Loads of times

Ever had to babysit dogs?

----------


## fetisha

no

Do you worry about having a disease?

----------


## 1

Cardiovascular disease most of the time 

Ever been in a coma?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you sleep walk?

----------


## 1

Nope,never have

Ever laid in bed all day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever got up too quickly thinking it was later than it really was?

----------


## 1

Ya

Do u like spinning around in the chair til u get dizzy?

----------


## Cuchculan

No thanks

Do you jog?

----------


## 1

Sometimes 

Did u recently order food?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever post and not see your post after you hit post. But when you click back into the game's section the post has been made?

----------


## 1

It happens sometimes 

Would u ever want to live on another planet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Would be fun

Ever go on a long train journey?

----------


## 1

Definitely 

Ever been to a haunted house

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I am aware of

Ever get frightened for no real reason?

----------


## 1

Nope

Have u been using the internet for more than 15 years?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever had to cut a huge hedge?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u know someone who owns an exotic pet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like the sun?

----------


## 1

Sometimes 

Ever visited the South Pole?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No.

Ever been on an airplane?

----------


## 1

Nope,never have 

Ever been to a place where the beach was crystal clear?

----------


## sweetful

No

Ever been in a car for six hours or more?

----------


## 1

Yep

Do u prefer doing things on ur own with little help?

----------


## Rawr

Yes! 

Do you like fast food?

----------


## 1

Yep

Are u a vegan?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you pray?

----------


## 1

Sometimes 

Are u a part of any other forums?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you know web coding?

----------


## L

Yes

Do you sing in the shower?

----------


## Cuchculan

Badly. Yes

Can you play a guitar?

----------


## 1

Nope

Are u right handed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you wear glasses?

----------


## 1

Yea, but not all the time 

Ever done an internet challenge (Ice Bucket,etc..)

----------


## Cuchculan

I have. Yes. Nice cold Irish day. All for fun and charity. 

Been to a funeral in the past year?

----------


## 1

No

Ever been hit in the face by a ball?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes and knocked out. 

Ever just want to punch a person?

----------


## 1

Yep!

Ever surfed?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

ever rock climbed?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever stolen money from someone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago.

Ever taken a knife out to somebody?

----------


## 1

Not yet

Ever been on a plane?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever been on a Ferry?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u have a money tree

----------


## Cuchculan

I wish. Sadly No

Do you have a wife / girlfriend?

----------


## 1

No

Ever had to call for an ambulance?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you answer the posts in this section in any certain order?

----------


## 1

Yas, usually start with Count to a Million first to either Wyr or Chain reaction threads as last. 

Ever had ur food stolen by an animal?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever get bitten?

----------


## 1

Couple of times by le dog

Ever made a sand castle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever used a sleigh?

----------


## 1

Nope,never have 

Ever said a racial slur?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Look of friends from various countries. If anything Muslims wreck my head. LOL

Ever been picked on for no reason at all?

----------


## 1

Mostly in secondary school

Ever fought back against a bully?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Could handle myself well enough. 

Ever stick up for another person been picked on?

----------


## 1

Other than family, nope 

Have u ever given or were given the silent treatment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Makes me laugh. 

Ever been friended just to be unfriended on social media?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever accidentally touch a hot stove?

----------


## L

Too many times

Ever watch so much netflix it asks if you are still there?

----------


## 1

Not yet! 

Do u have any siblings?

----------


## L

A brother

Have you ever driven a mini bus?

----------


## 1

Nope, don't have a license  

Ever been attacked by an opossum?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No, but my parents have a 40 foot RV that my dad keeps trying to talk me into driving. Uh-uh. No way. That aint happening. I'm anxious enough driving my car.

Have you ever caught a fish?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Have you ever knocked an animal down?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had a pet rabbit

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever had a pet rat on your shoulder?

----------


## 1

Noo

Do u mind grocery shopping alone?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No, doesn't bother me at all.

If you had a get out of jail free card, would you commit a crime?

----------


## 1

Probably 

Ever been on a diet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever borrowed something and forgot to give it back?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever camped out in ur yard

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes as a kid.

Ever get stuck in an elevator?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes. I was at a hospital in the Texas Medical Center, visiting my daughter. I actually had to use the emergency phone. The elevator was stuck between floors lol. I was....a bit anxious.

Have you ever been locked out of your house, or your car?

----------


## Cuchculan

House. Had to wait in the rain until the mother arrived home. 

Ever act sick to get off doing something?

----------


## 1

Plenty of times for school 

Ever gone for more than a week without showering?

----------


## Cuchculan

Once in Scotland. Thing had a leak and bath was full of dirty clothes. One reason I came home. State of the house. 

Ever went to kick a ball and missed?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I don't think so. Is possible it happened in grade school, playing kickball, but not that I remember.

Ever just completely struck out with a member of the opposite sex? (or someone you were interested in).

----------


## 1

No

Ever been to prison?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope, but I've been locked up in county twice, and once in city jail. (all for non-violent offenses). That was...not fun.

Ever had your heart broken? Really and truly broken?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u have a College degree

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like early mornings?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No, not a morning person.

Do you like Starbucks?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never in one. 

Coffee or tea or something stronger?

----------


## 1

Tea 

Ever petted a skunk?

----------


## Cuchculan

None in Ireland

Ever handled a snake?

----------


## 1

Nope,never have 

Do u fish?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you garden?

----------


## 1

No

Do u like going to parties?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I used to. Not so much, not any more.

Do you date? Do you like dating? Seriously, do you like it?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not in a long time. 

Do you pick your nose?

----------


## 1

No..ya..maybeh

Does ur garage require a code in order to open it?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not got one here. Not as common as they are in the US. 

Have you got a home safe?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No, thought about getting one though. I probably should.

Do you have a panic room? If you could afford to design your own house, would you have one?

----------


## Cuchculan

No need for one here in Ireland. If I could I would like a relaxation room. Sounds and images all around me. Sitting in the woods or something. 

Do you think Trump is doing a good job?

----------


## 1

No

Is there a Holiday that u don't really celebrate?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep....Valentines day lol. Gotta have a significant other to celebrate that one. Otherwise it's movie night alone. Like every other night lol. And well....on the upside, chocolate goes on sale Feb 15th.

Did you ever have a secret crush that you never told anyone about?

----------


## Cornholio

Yep

Do you read a lot?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope

Can u draw?

----------


## Cuchculan

When I want to. Mainly on wood. 

Can you sing?

----------


## 1

Naw

Ever made ur own house or room?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not exactly. No

Ever had a crush on someone but never told them?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever laid in bed and wondered about ur life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever not slept for a few days?

----------


## 1

Nope, can't go passed 24 hours

Ever been in an avalanche?

----------


## Cornholio

Nope

Do you like to watch the news?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Sometimes like watching the Early morning news 

Do u enjoy camping?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes.

Have you ever been hunting?

----------


## 1

Nope, never have 

Do u get distracted easily?

----------


## Cuchculan

I never get, oh look at bird, distracted. LOL

Do you play games a lot?

----------


## 1

No

Do u eat at restaurants often

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Do you drink coffee?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Occasionally. Usually not.

Are you tired of hearing about Trump and white house conspiracies and obstruction of justice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Think the man is an idiot. Full stop. I don't watch the news. 

Can you speak a second language?

----------


## 1

No

Do u like cabbage?

----------


## Cornholio

Yes, but not like coleslaw.

Do you burn easily in the sun?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Nope, not at all

Ever been to Dubai?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever go for a long cycle?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever fallen off a bike?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep. Head first, over the handlebars lol, going as fast as my nine year old self could peddle. That was a trip to the emergency room.

Ever skinny dipped at an abandoned stretch of beach?

----------


## 1

No

Do u prefer to shower in the mornings?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Afternoon

Ever forget to cut you big toe nail?

----------


## 1

No, I cut them all

Ever heard a utility pole disconnect?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You get much sleep last night?

----------


## 1

Got a sufficient amount 

Been to the movie theater recently?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You watch Netflix?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever been so sick that u thought u were going to die?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you pray?

----------


## 1

Only during real bad situations 

Ever been on a cruise?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever flown across country?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u play video games

----------


## Cuchculan

Only on PC or sega handheld console.

You married?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever done something that's considered taboo or others would find very strange?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not that I am aware of. 

Ever bite somebody?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever been homeless

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever run away from home?

----------


## 1

Nope

Does your windows have nets on them to prevent bugs from coming in?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not hot here. They would drown in our rain. LOL

Do you play the Lottery?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever faked an illness so u can get out of something?

----------


## Cuchculan

No need to. I don't want to go I simply don't go. 

Ever forget to tie your laces?

----------


## 1

Yup, but it was due to laziness 

Ever been in a food fight

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever pinched a girl from behind?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever pinched yourself because u thought u were dreaming?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Even fall asleep in the sun?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u like the rain?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. But am used to it. 

Do you get much snow over there?

----------


## 1

Never gets any of that stuff

Ever seen a dead body?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes

Ever witnessed someone dying?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever tripped over something?

----------


## 1

Yup

Ever slept in snow?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever climb a mountain?

----------


## 1

Nah

Are u allergic to any medicine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like wine?

----------


## 1

Never tried it

Are u religious?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You go to church?

----------


## 1

Not anymore 

Ever woken up with a sore neck?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes many a time. 

Ever just bled? No reason. None that you know of. Blood.

----------


## 1

On my back, found 2 dots of blood 

If there's one country you'd want to live in for a month, which would it be?

----------


## Cuchculan

Napal with Buddhist Monks.

You see any of the trainspotting films?

----------


## 1

Nope

Would u ever want a robot servant?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No.

Would you ever shave your head on a bet (I did once)?

----------


## 1

Wouldn't mind I guess

Ever had your belongings stolen?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever had to call the police?

----------


## 1

Nah

Are u afraid of the dark?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Love it

You believe in bad luck?

----------


## 1

No

Ever seen a car tire explode?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever been in a car that went off the road?

----------


## 1

No way

Are u good at Chemistry or physics?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No, I suck at both. I love physics, it fascinates me but I'm not smart enough to get into, or really understand, quantum physics and related subjects that interest me lol. Probably because I haven't really put in the effort.

What's the fastest you've ever driven a car (130 mph for me).

----------


## 1

Don't drive 

Ever had to deal with rude customers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever been picked on?

----------


## 1

In primary skewl mostly 

Are u an atheist

----------


## Cuchculan

Kind of. Never give that sort of thing much thought at all. 

You believe in the Devil?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes. Well, I think so. I dunno. I'm sort of really confused, the whole subject of religion confuses the hell out of me. Part of that, I'm sure, is because Catholicism was rammed down my throat from a very, very young age. Anyway....I think I could best be described as (somewhat) agnostic. I believe in a god(s) (yes I used a lower case "g") that do not damn you to hell for your mistakes, I believe in a forgiving, loving god(s), not one that sentences you to burn in hell for getting divorced, or for being gay, or for jealousy, or for making mistakes throughout your life. I don't believe in a god(s) that would create you as a human being to live on this earth for a period of time, only to damn you to hell forever for the mistakes that you, as a human being, made. I've actually never believed that. So, not sure where Satan plays into all of this but I think if you're truly sorry for your mistakes you will be accepted into heaven.

Have you ever been really involved in a church?

----------


## 1

Nerp

Ever dome something really mean to somebody?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can't say I have. Not that I recall. 

Any regrets in life?

----------


## 1

Several 

Ever been tasered

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You believe in love at first Sight?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

Would you ever marry for any other reason than true love (marry for money, trophy wife, etc) lol?

----------


## Cuchculan

Like a person who can make me laugh and smile. simple as that. 

Ever cheat on anybody?

----------


## 1

Nope, only on tests

Do u spend most of your time on the internet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I read a lot and watch films and go out a bit. 

Is your day always busy?

----------


## 1

Often times no

When u eat pizza, do u eat the crust first?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't eat the stuff. 

You like junk food?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Are u a vegan?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

You like sport?

----------


## 1

Playing it yes

Are u arachnophobic

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Spiders are cool. 

Ever been knocked out playing sport?

----------


## 1

Nope, but I've been hit by a ball

Ever taken a self defense class?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Learn on the streets around here. Area called the Bronx for years. LOL

You got an IPhone?

----------


## 1

Nope

Seen a doctor recently?

----------


## Cuchculan

Last time was about 6 months ago. Have to check in every six months. Those are the rules. 

Been sick over the past month or two?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever been lost in the woods?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever tear a finger nail off?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever been in a submarine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever get lost in a shopping complex when you were young?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever jumped off a cliff and into a lake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever skateboarded down a hill?

----------


## 1

Don't have good balancing so nope

Ever skydived?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever skied?

----------


## 1

Nah

Are u bilingual?

----------


## Goat

No. Do you have a college degree?

----------


## 1

Nope

Are u an early bird?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

You a late night person?

----------


## 1

Yea

If it were possible, would u move to another planet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You got a girlfriend?

----------


## 1

Nah

Are u a good boxer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can hold my own. My rules. Which means there are no rules. But not a fighter. 

You like American Summers?

----------


## 1

They can be alright 

Ever had a bunk bed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes, as a kid.

You like to work out?

----------


## 1

Yup..but I've been inactive for awhile now 

Did u go to a heavily populated high school?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 

Do you think racism exists towards white people as well?

----------


## 1

Yep

Do u like SJW's?

----------


## Cuchculan

What is that? I get it. Social justice warriors? Some are OK. Others are idiots. 

Do you drink?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u shave often?

----------


## Cuchculan

Often enough. But I have a beard and a shaved head. Maybe once a month will do. 

Can you understand computer code?

----------


## 1

Not at all 

Ever gone mountain climbing before?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. In Scotland. Up a trail only. 

You change your profile image every other day?

----------


## 1

Nope

What are u scared of at the moment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Feck all

You gone to sleep yet? Is midnight there right now as I write this.

----------


## 1

No...ok maybe

Ever been pushed into a pool?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

You play Pool?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever witness a car accident, as in when it actually happened?

----------


## fetisha

yes

ever been to a water park?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever ran in a marathon?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever scratch yourself as you slept?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had a nightmare that resulted in u screaming as u woke up?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. I love dreams / nightmares. 

Ever dreamed of water of woke up needing to pee?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had a dream of breaking ur jaw or teeth?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever kill an animal?

----------


## 1

If u count bugs/insects then yea

Do u like going on road trips?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Not really. I travel all day. I travel 2,000 to 2,500 miles a month for my job. 

Have your ever ended a relationship, and if so, why?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u like scary movies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

You ever gone to confession in a church?

----------


## 1

No

Ever broken your leg?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever lost money?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes. I witnessed a really horrific car crash not long ago. In the rush to get out my cell phone to call 911 I dropped two $20 bills on the freeway lol. Is all good though. I'm sure I helped them. There were two women that were injured pretty badly & I think I helped get an ambulance to them. 

Ever won anything on the radio (I have, like six times)?

----------


## 1

Nah

Is there a song that gets on your nerves?

----------


## Cuchculan

Every bloody boy band and rave song.

Do you gamble?

----------


## 1

Never have 

Do u keep money someplace other than a bank?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. Well I keep some cash stashed away in my wallet but it's not much. 

Would you trade an evening of sexual adventure for a morning after of regret?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Simple as that. 

Ever woke up in a strange place not knowing how you got there?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever caught a giant fish?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever run in a race?

----------


## 1

Nope

Can u cook many dishes?

----------


## Cuchculan

If I wanted to, yes. Like to make cakes. 

Can you drive?

----------


## 1

Nope

Are u tired at the moment?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Wide awake. Just done watching some UFC. 

Are you warm over there in the US?

----------


## 1

Sure, it's a warm day today

Ever fallen off a boat?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever have to call the fire brigade to the house?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u live near a mall,hospital etc?

----------


## Cuchculan

Big shop as we call them. One close enough to us. Hospital not that far away either. 

Do you like Christmas?

----------


## 1

Yerp, the spirit of it all makes it enjoyable 

Ever had a stroke?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not yet

Ever rode out a bad storm?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u meditate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not in the normal way. But can sit there and clear the mind. Focus on nothing at all. 

Ever been high?

----------


## 1

Nah never

Ever had a really bad haircut?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I shave my head. 

Ever seen a car crash?

----------


## 1

Never the actual impact, just the aftermath 

Ever worked as a cashier?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever use a CB Radio?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever had a virus on your computer?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes lol. It locked up my old laptop. I tried to reset my Hardie to a previous date, tried to do a complete factory reset and no luck.

Ever been a wingman? (Or...wingwoman,I guess)

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever took the blame for someone else?

----------


## 1

Probably, can't recall 

Ever blacked out?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever have a fitness test?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Do u check your cholesterol often?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever go on a diet?

----------


## 1

Nope Lul

Ever been on a helicopter?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever go to a school dance?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever been to an ancient burial site?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever see a rocket launch?

----------


## 1

Just online 

Ever worn a pink tutu?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never sadly. 

Ever had a black eye?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had to clean up roadkill?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever have a stranger try and kiss you?

----------


## 1

Noe!

Do u drink tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Hate the stuff. 

You shoot pool at all?

----------


## 1

Not at all

Ever had your life threatened?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever been mugged?

----------


## 1

Not yet 

Ever traveled to another country alone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you do anything different on the weekends?

----------


## 1

Nah, always the same thing

Ever filed a complaint against something or someone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Neighbour. We dislike each other. Used to have music on all day and all night. We put a stop to that. Get along with all the other neighbours. 

You do crosswords?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had the police come to ur home?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever get caught out in a snow storm?

----------


## 1

Nah, there's never snow here

Do u get stressed out easily?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really, no. 

Ever trip over your own feet?

----------


## 1

A couple of times 

Ever broke something expensive?

----------


## Cuchculan

Once. Glasses and things like that. Drinking glasses. 

You like watching films?

----------


## 1

Sure

Do u mind walking long distances?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not at all. Love it.

Ever have to cut the grass?

----------


## L

Nope

Do you use facebook?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. I am the Pope. 

Have you moved homes as of yet?

----------


## L

Yup moved into my new apartment last week 

Do you ever feel deflated after being around people for a long time?

----------


## Cuchculan

I make it so I am never around many people for very long. Just how I am. With me people come and people go. I accept that. Not a people person. 

Do you like eating cakes? Random kind of question.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No. I really watch what I eat lol, I'm getting a lot closer to my target weight. Not really overweight, but I could stand to lose a few pounds. I want to get within my BMI. So. Yeah. I'm not eating any cakes these days.

Have you ever kissed on a first date?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 

Ever had a kiss go horribly wrong?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. I've had a kiss go incredibly right lmao. I've had a kiss turn into much, much more.

Ever had a spontaneous kiss? Just.....sort of....grabbed her and decided to kiss her?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. At a music venue.. She was walking by, we looked at each other and were kissing the next minute. Simple as that. 

Ever think somebody fancied you? But you were wrong.

----------


## 1

Nah

Is there something that scares u?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, lots of things. Probably something happening to my kids....some disease, or them getting into an accident, something like that really scares me cos they're my whole world. It might seem like an irrational fear but I think it's something every (or most) parent worries about.

Have you ever been surprised to find out someone had a crush on you, and you had no idea?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever had an allergic reaction that u never knew u had?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever try knitting?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever played ice hockey?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever have a tree house?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever been to the emergency room

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep. Lots of times.

Ever been in an ambulance?

----------


## L

Just as a staff member

Ever been in contact with someone's blood that isn't yours?

----------


## 1

Nah, eugh

Ever watched a shock video

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever steeped in dog crap and not known and then walked into your house?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever gone fishing?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

Every gone snorkeling, or scuba diving?

----------


## 1

No

Ever been jumped?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever need stitches?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, many times. Some as a result of child abuse. I "slipped and fell" a lot when I was a kid.

Would you go out with someone famous, if you were falling in love with them....even with your anxiety? Would you go out with someone very popular?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u believe in ghosts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. But not in the white boo type. 

Ever been in love?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

Ever had your heart broken?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever had a tooth / teeth knocked out?

----------


## 1

Nu

Do u workout daily?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

Ever had sex every day for an entire month?

----------


## 1

Naw

Ever felt an Earthquake?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

Ever broken someone else's heart?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever been in a police car?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

Ever broken up with a gf or bf.....ever done the breaking up part?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Not a bother.

Ever think you are in a dream and you are going to wake up some day?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Lots of times lol.

Ever been kissed out of the blue, without warning?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u see a doctor for checkups often?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really.

Do you like comic books?

----------


## 1

Don't really read em 

Ever been in a play?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

Ever seen an orchestra live in concert?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yes

Have you rode a train?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Have you ever been mugged?

----------


## 1

Nah

Can u juggle more than one ball?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Can you play a guitar?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever been to the Army?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Were you a scout when younger?

----------


## 1

Nope

Can u do a cartwheel?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Can you touch your nose with your tongue?

----------


## 1

Yerp

Ever jammed ur toe?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, and I've actually broken my foot, twice. Once when someone ran over it with an electric pallet jack.

Have you ever met a really popular professional athlete?

----------


## 1

No

Any plans for the weekend?

----------


## Cuchculan

None at all

Is it raining there?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever been knocked out by a punch?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever blow the power out in your house?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever traveled through the woods alone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

You believe in Alien Life?

----------


## 1

Not too sure 

Do u like roller coasters?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like heights?

----------


## 1

No!

Ever been to boot camp?

----------


## Cuchculan

None in Ireland

Ever rob from a shop?

----------


## 1

Nah,never have 

Ever spit out your drink due to laughing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever cursed somebody out of it?

----------


## 1

Yea

Ever bullied somebody?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever fall out a window?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u attend social events?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Were you good in school?

----------


## 1

Somewhat alright academically

Ever called out someone in front of a group of ppl?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not called out. More jumped on. 

Ever tell a teacher to get lost / F off?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u like climbing on things?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever been in a fire Brigade?

----------


## 1

Noe

Ever taken a CPR class?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Can you drive?

----------


## 1

Not at all

Ever accidentally fallen down the stairs?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever burned your hand?

----------


## 1

Ye

Ever had to punish someone else's child?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

You in favour of the death penalty?

----------


## 1

Yup

Ever had severe sun burn?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I go brown. 

You sleep much last night?

----------


## 1

5 And A Half Hrs 

Do u grow your own veggies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not any more. No

Do you like movies?

----------


## 1

Yea, it's been awhile since I've watched one though

Do u ever self study school subjects?

----------


## Cuchculan

At times I like to educate myself. Yes. 

do you like word games?

----------


## sweetful

Yes

Would you consider your writing neat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you ever comfort eat?

----------


## 1

Yea..

Do u know how to play chess?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you like to keep fit?

----------


## 1

Currently unfit, but I'm trying to go to the gym everyday 

Do u have any trophies on display?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Have a good few in the house. In a drawer. Football ones. 

Ever break a bone?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever heard strange noises but never actually found the source?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever wondered about life after death?

----------


## fetisha

yes

Do you fall asleep easily?

----------


## L

Oh yeah...

Ever grow your toe nails really long?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you believe in Spirits / Ghosts?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. Depends on the context though. I don't believe in ghosts as in "boo" there's a ghost behind you or haunted houses.

Ever been in an accident so bad you didn't know whether you'd live or die?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever been to an abandoned building?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever fall through a roof?

----------


## 1

Noe

Ever played dodgeball?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, I was pretty good lol.

Ever skipped school? For an entire week?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Done it for a few months. Till I was caught. 

Ever stay away from home for a day when younger?

----------


## fetisha

yes

ever seen a ghost?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever go camping?

----------


## 1

Once, wanna go again tho

Ever done something embarrassing while alone, and got caught?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I recall

Ever sailed down a lake?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever been accused of something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Wrongly. 

You a mass goer?

----------


## 1

Nah

Are u good with kids?

----------


## Cuchculan

So I am told. Have none. I can always give them back when I do mind them. I am good with them. 

You got any kids?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u get scared easily?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like the dark?

----------


## 1

Don't really mind it much

Do u watch TV

----------


## fetisha

yes sometimes

ever ride a motorcycle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever cut your hand on glass?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever heard a gunshot up close?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. But did hear one when a local bloke was shot at. I was in my house. 

Ever seen a person getting mugged?

----------


## 1

Nope never have actually

Do u speak Gaelic?

----------


## Cuchculan

In parts. Not fully. Is a lot I can't say. The basics I am fine with. 

Ever been to an opera?

----------


## 1

No

Is your computer expensive?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Meh, not really. It's a laptop, it's OK, not expensive.

Have you ever been front row, center to a concert?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever lived with a creepy roommate?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Just a creepy girlfriend. 

Ever sleep out rough?

----------


## 1

No

Ever sued somebody?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever shop Lift?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever done drugs?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever ran in a race?

----------


## 1

All the time in school 

Is there a food that u absolutely hate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Sprouts.

You own any dri-fit tops?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever been homeless?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever sleep rough?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u like climbing stuff?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I used to, used to climb trees when I was a kid. I had a three story fort in my backyard when I was a kid, the top story was sort of the roof. Amazed I never fell off of it, there was no railing or anything up there, it was about 15 feet tall.

Do you know how to play Texas Hold Em?

----------


## 1

Naw

Do u like hot weather?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you like having showers?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I like having hot showers when I'm cold. I keep my apartment pretty cold so sometimes when I wake up I'm freezing. I get in the shower and put the hot water on my back, the back of my neck and it's pretty awesome.

Do you ever think much about past lovers, gfs / bfs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Few are actually dead at this stage. Odd to even think they died so young. But an ex is an ex for a reason. 

Would you say that your mind lives more in the past than the present?

----------


## 1

Not really

Do u get nervous making phone calls?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not any more

Do you like to fly?

----------


## 1

Never flown before actually 

Ever accidentally slipped in public?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep, I've completely busted my [BEEP] before. Actually, once in front of a lot of people.

Ever been car surfing? (I have  :Tongue:  I'm pretty sure I cheated death)

----------


## 1

Ya, but never did it for too long though

Do u wear glasses?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope, just sunglasses.

Have you ever gambled? Won or lost?

----------


## 1

Nope, never gambled before 

Do u have any pets?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you smoke?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u sleep too much?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope. Not enough. About 4 or 5 hours a night lately.

Do you fantasize about an ex still? Or do you fantasize about a future gf / bf?

----------


## 1

I tend to mostly with a future relationship..sux when you're lonely 

Do u like camping?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yeah, though I don't go camping. I like camping and fishing. I like to get away from things for a while, I like to escape.

Do you like Jimmy Fallon?

----------


## 1

And his fake laugh..no

Ever had a nightmare come true?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes, yes I actually have.

Have you ever seen a unicorn? (or a fluffy unicorn)?

----------


## Cuchculan

Once when I tried LSD. It was flying over an upside down rainbow. LOL

Ever had a wish / dream come true?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep. When I had my kids. I always knew I wanted to be a dad.

I've also seen fluffy unicorns. I've taken LSD a few times or a few, back in my drug days. But. We won't go there lmao.

Ever been so high that you had to hold onto the grass to keep from falling off of the earth?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. One thought I could fly though. I couldn't. 

Is love at first sight real?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u get stressed out easily?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Certain things stress me out really quickly.

Do you get anxiety being in crowds?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you like Wine?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Sometimes. My stomach cannot handle any alcohol lately, at all.

Have you ever been hit on by someone who's a boss, or supervisor at one of your jobs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever wanted to just punch a person?

----------


## 1

Yea, many times

Ever been in trouble with the law?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever fire a real gun?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever received a threatening phone call?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever lied to get out of doing something?

----------


## 1

Yup

Ever had acne?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever passed out?

----------


## 1

Couple of times cuz of tiredness, but in bed tho

Do u sleep on ur back?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you have nightmares?

----------


## 1

Sometimes

Ever had ur money stolen?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

Ever spent the night in jail?

----------


## 1

Na

Are u into photography?

----------


## Cuchculan

Like pictures. Yes. 

Do you collect anything?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever cut down a giant tree?

----------


## Cuchculan

Big tree. Not a giant one. With an Axe.

Ever have a tree house when younger?

----------


## 1

Never did 

Are u traveling out of the country soon?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You planning a holiday?

----------


## 1

Naw

Are u growing any veggies or fruits at the moment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Small Peach tree in the back garden. 

Do you like horror movies?

----------


## 1

Sure do

Ever seen a snake?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep. A few different times. I found a snake skin in the attic of the house I lived in with wife and kids before my divorce, it was about five feet long.

Ever raced four wheelers?

----------


## 1

Nah

Are u a vegan?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nah, kind of wish I could be. I just. Couldn't pull that off. No way.

Do you like kids?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. They are fun to be around. 

Ever caught up in a big fight?

----------


## 1

Na

Ever passed gas at the wrong time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever needed to pee badly but had mo place to go?

----------


## 1

Ya, both bathrooms were occupied, and there was an open window so..

Ever been slightly hit by a car?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever fall off a bike?

----------


## 1

Ya

Do u sleep many hours?

----------


## Cuchculan

Every now and then. 

Do you like early mornings?

----------


## 1

It can be nice

Do u hang dry ur clothes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Got any gay friends?

----------


## 1

Nah, complete loner here

Do u take a lot of selfies?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I have taken two selfies. In my entire life. One I sent to a friend, from another site. One for work.

Both were total, complete failures.

Have you ever kissed on a first date?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Yes. 
How long have you been friends with your oldest friend?

----------


## 1

Couple of months

Do u like roller coasters?

----------


## JamieWAgain

No, I'm afraid of them.

Do you ever talk to yourself out loud?

----------


## 1

Sometimes..if I'm alone of course

Ever had a friend betray u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Once or twice

Ever just want to sing because you are happy?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I sing in the shower sometimes lol. Srsly. Good thing there is no one else around.

Have you ever had a friendship turn into something more? Been in bed with a girl that you were just friends with?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. 

Ever parachuted in your life?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope.

Ever had sex in public?

----------


## 1

No

Ever had surgery?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever sail on a ship / Ferry?

----------


## 1

Once on a boat

Do u fear scorpions?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not sure. Don't have them here. 

Do you like heights?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

No. Ever swam with stingrays?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Have you got this thing about Exs and women in general? Always seems to be asking questions about them. LOL

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

I have a thing about exes. I have a very big thing about ex-girlfriends. And, for good reason. 

Do you like vanilla ice cream? (heh)

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Love it. 

Do you like warm weather?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

As much as I like vanilla ice cream.

Do you like the snow?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Got any more questions? Personal questions?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate the snow

Do you like nudity?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

That's kind of a rhetorical question  ::D: 

Do you like beautiful weather?

----------


## 1

Yea, as long as it's not too hot 

Have u gone grocery shopping yet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Why so many bloody posts, apart from post notching?

----------


## 1

Me? 

Ever said bloody and blood in the same sentence?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bloody have not unless it was about Blood. Then I bloody well have. LOL

You the same on the net as off the net? Not a trick question.

----------


## 1

Pretty much

Do u keep track of your blood pressure?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nope, I check it every now and then though. Mine's always low.

Have you ever had surgery?

----------


## 1

Had teeth extracted..if that counts

Do u wear glasses?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like answering your own questions?

----------


## 1

Not all the time

Would u ever get a bird as a pet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like rodents?

----------


## 1

Noo

Do u like working long hours?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not done it in ages. But love fixing things. 

Do you like to fly?

----------


## 1

Never been on a plane

Ever accidentally broken a light bulb?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few Times

Ever wished you could time travel?

----------


## 1

Yea,if only..

Ever been temporarily blind or deaf?

----------


## Cuchculan

In one ear only. It cleared up after a few days. 

You got a hobby?

----------


## 1

Not that many, jogging, photography etc.

Is there one school subject that u dislike?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Technical Drawing. 

Ever swam in the sea?

----------


## 1

Nope, can't swim

Ever had a gas leak at ur place?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever had a fire pr a flood in your house?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever worked at a fast food place?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever drove a car?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever woken up with a nosebleed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever puked whilst asleep?

----------


## 1

Naw

Ever been jumped?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever hit your finger with a hammer?

----------


## 1

Nah, I tend to be very cautious 

Ever been scratched?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Cat job. 

Ever babysit?

----------


## 1

Yea, for my niece and nephew

Ever been in a helicopter?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever Jet Ski?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever had someone try to scam u?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever run away from home?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever fallen off a ladder?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever swung from a tree?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever thrown a grenade

----------


## Cuchculan

Not as of yet. No. 

Ever dream you were dreaming?

----------


## 1

Ya, had a couple of those 

Ever had to get stitches?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few times

Ever break your nose?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u get sick easily?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Maybe the flu here and there. 

Do you like writing?

----------


## 1

It can be alright at times

Do u read books often?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Daily Reader.

Do you like funny films?

----------


## 1

Sure

Can u play the Violin?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you play video games?

----------


## 1

It's been awhile 

Ever had your toilet overflow with water?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Do you like religions?

----------


## 1

Some are harmless..while others not so much

Are u rich

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You believe in angels?

----------


## 1

Not sure

Ever had a worst fear come true?

----------


## Cuchculan

Friend or family member dying? Yes. 

Ever lose something important to you?

----------


## 1

Nope..or at least not yet

Ever fallen asleep at a certain place, but woken up somewhere else?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever been locked out of your house?

----------


## 1

Ya, had to sneak through the secret way

Ever been in an ambulance?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever shop lift?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u remember what you bought with your 1st ever paycheck?

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably Records to listen to. Had to be music related. 

Do you like bank holidays / public holidays?

----------


## 1

Sure

Ever been embarrassed in public?

----------


## Cuchculan

No.

Ever have your trousers pulled down?

----------


## 1

It was a thing here at skewl, but it was never done to me. They did it to one kid but he wasn't wearing any boxers..

Is there a film that made u produce tears?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is a scene in ' Once were warriors '. Very sad scene. 

Do you pull all nighters often?

----------


## 1

Nah

U ever hallucinated?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever been kicked out of the family home?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u sleep with the window closed or opened?

----------


## Cuchculan

This is Ireland mate. Closed. 

Do you know how to drive?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever broken the law?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I am aware of. Maybe buying items that were stolen. Nothing big.

Ever seen a big car crash?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u sell stuff online?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nope. I did sell a bike once.

Do you write letters to people?

----------


## 1

Naw

Do u dislike jump scares in horror films?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Love them.

Ever have a childhood crush on anybody?

----------


## 1

Several actually

Ever had a teacher that disliked u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever get kicked out of school?

----------


## 1

No, was well behaved surprisingly 

Ever been to a crime scene?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes, outdoors. Stabbing.

Ever lose anything important?

----------


## 1

Lost hard drive data

Ever mooned somebody during an eclipse?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever out in heavy rain with just a t-shirt on top?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've been out with nothing on, at all. (sry for that image).

I've done it naked before in the rain, was pretty awesome lmao.

Ever gone skinny dipping?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever jump out of a plane?

----------


## 1

Nah, but it sounds like fun

Ever fallen off a boat

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever got hit by a baseball bat?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yep.

Ever been in a really nasty, knock-down, drag-out fight?

----------


## Cuchculan

None too bad. Few punches and kicks. 

You got a bad temper?

----------


## 1

Not really

Are u a vegan?

----------


## Cuchculan

Feck no. 

Do you like the sun?

----------


## 1

Sure

Do u jog

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Do you smoke?

----------


## Sagan

Unfortunately 

Have you ever had a panic/anxiety attack in a public place?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. A shop once began to spin round and round on me. I got out and calmed down. Then went back in. 

Ever have a dream, only for that dream to happen in real life?

----------


## 1

Naw

Ever done an internet challenge?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

ever kicked a wall?

----------


## JamieWAgain

No. 
And yes I own a tv. 

Do you own a pair of boots?   :;):

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Few pairs. Always tend to go for boots. 

Ever break any laws you want to share with us? I mean ones you never got caught breaking.

----------


## 1

Just viewing 18+ sites while underage

Ever used Windows 98?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever have mice in your house?

----------


## Otherside

If it counts that the mouse ran in through the backdoor when we were moving out, then yes.

I do feel sorry for the people who moved in after us. Not much we could do though. It darted it, quick as a bolt.

Ever had a house with asbestos in it? 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I am aware of

Ever wake mid dream and think it was real? Then cop it was only a dream.

----------


## 1

Couple of times

Do u exercise regularly?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you drink a lot of water?

----------


## 1

Yerp, lots

Ever tasted yer own blood?

----------


## Cuchculan

Who hasn't. Kids always do that stuff. 

Ever walk into a room for something and forget what you went in for?

----------


## 1

Sometimes 

Do u rock climb?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you drink?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u smoke weed?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you swim?

----------


## 1

Don't know how

Can u draw?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Can you sew?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u prefer carpet floors?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a mixture in house. Carpets are worse to clean. Wood is louder at night. Go with carpets. 

Can you sing?

----------


## 1

Yep..badly 

Do you use Yahoomail

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Have you got a web site?

----------


## 1

Nope, don't really have the patience for customization 

Do u like dogs

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you drive?

----------


## 1

Nope

Do u clean ur yard often

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you like Winter?

----------


## 1

Sure, don't mind it 

Ever smashed a computer to pieces

----------


## Cuchculan

Not yet.

Ever broken a leg or arm?

----------


## 1

Nope..not yet

Ever had heart attack symptoms?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not as such. Panic only which can make the heart beat faster. 

Are you good in school? Grades and the likes.

----------


## 1

At the moment no..no bad marks but still doesn't look good

Are u a carpenter?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. You are mixing me up with Joseph, father of Jesus. Well. step father. 

Do you wear a ring?

----------


## 1

Nope

Are u an atheist?

----------


## Cuchculan

Half and half

Are you in love?

----------


## 1

No

Ever worn a bird mask

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Do you keep fit?

----------


## 1

Sometimes

Ever worked as a mailman

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever jumped over a hedge?

----------


## 1

Naw

Ever lost your mind

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever just screamed at somebody?

----------


## 1

A Few Times Before

Are u allergic to anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Can you draw?

----------


## 1

Not at all

Ever been in a boxing ring?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever got lost in the woods?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u like to walk in busy areas

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you swim?

----------


## 1

Nu

Do u sleepwalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea. I am asleep. NO. 

Can you dance?

----------


## 1

Shure, I'm an expert at the "Can't dance" dance 

Are u allergic to anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Can you swim?

----------


## 1

Naw

Are u good at Math?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Can you speak another language?

----------


## Otherside

Yes.

Have you ever eaten a whole chilli?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever punched a person?

----------


## Otherside

Yes.

Ever drunk moonshine?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever pee in a public place?

----------


## 1

Naw

Do u take any medications?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Can you fly?

----------


## Otherside

Yes.  ::D: 

Can you teleport places?

----------


## Cuchculan

Do it every day

Are you street wise?

----------


## Otherside

Probably not.

Do you like having your photo taken?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Prefer to take my own pictures. In my own time. 

do you like to dance?

----------


## Otherside

Only if I'm drunk.

Can you sing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Badly. No.

Can you play a piano?

----------


## 1

Nah

Are u a vegan

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Are you a horse?

----------


## 1

Maybe..

Ever had a nightmare come true

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever sing on a stage?

----------


## Otherside

Yes.

Even slept at am airport? 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever go skinny dipping?

----------


## 1

Naw

Do u pay your bills on time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever been high?

----------


## Skippy

Lol yes indeedy. the best high is them high on life moments!
Ever been to Europe?

----------


## Cuchculan

I live in Europe. Mainland Europe? No. 

Do you drink?

----------


## tiffvienna

Yes

Do you like drawing?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

On Wood. I burn the images onto the wood. 

Do you like to walk?

----------


## Goat

No 

Do you like to swim?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Can you play a guitar?

----------


## Doseone

Yes. Although I rarely ever play anymore.

Do you collect anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dust

Do you garden?

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Yes.

Do you like summer?

----------


## Doseone

Yes.

Do you like to dance?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Badly

Do you like to dream?

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Yes, mostly.

Do you have a pet?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like wine?

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

I like any alcohol. 

Do you stay up to date on politics?

----------


## Cuchculan

I my own country. Bits in other countries. yes. 

Can you drive?

----------


## Doseone

Technically, yes, but I don't.

Have you ever twerked?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever cheated on a lover?

----------


## Rick

Have you ever made out with more than one person in a night?

----------


## 1

U nevar answer peoples questions 

And nah

Ever been involved in a bloody fistfight?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not as such

Ever been to court?

----------


## fetisha

yes, I think so

ever been on a hot air balloon?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever walk on water?

----------


## 1

Maybe..

Ever had a near death experience?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever broke a mirror?

----------


## fetisha

yes by accident ( hope it still isn't considered 7 bad luck if ts accidental)
 ever went skinny dipping?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Even climbed out through a bedroom window without others knowing?

----------


## 1

No

Ever almost been hit by a car?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever fall off a bike?

----------


## fetisha

yes

Ever ate a whole box of cookies in one day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever not make it to the toilet on time?

----------


## CeCe

Yes. Ever puke from anxiety?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sort of. Gastritis. 

ever pass out from anxiety?

----------


## Kimbra

yes, have you ever missed work due to anxiety?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Never worked when I had anxiety. 

Ever climb a tree?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.

Ever written a love letter you never meant to send?

----------


## 1

Nah

Do u think the Moon is made outta cheese?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Has to be. 

Are you from Mars?

----------


## 1

Nope

Ever farted and had to evacuate the area?

----------


## Cuchculan

Loads of times. 

Ever faint?

----------


## 1

Nah

Ever been in a haunted house?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever lie to get what you needed?

----------


## CeCe

I think everyone has  :Rain:  Yes. 

Have you ever lied to someone to save their feelings from being hurt?

----------


## ConstellationStudies

yes! 

have you ever had tiramisu

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I am aware of

Can you swim?

----------


## CeCe

No  :bricks:  Can you drive?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever climbed a mountain?

----------


## CeCe

No. Ever go horse back riding?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever cut yourself making dinner?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Never eat them to overcook them. 

ever have the dream were you are walking down the road and suddenly you are naked?

----------


## Cuchculan

Different over here. Secondary school. Went when I wanted. 

Ever wonder about the meaning of life?

----------


## CloudMaker

all the time I think it exists to PUNISH us

ever been betrayed by family?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Small family.

Ever loved and lost somebody?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever faint before?

----------


## 1

Naw

U dislike Hot Weather?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You like cold weather?

----------


## CeCe

no
do you like trains

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Can you swim?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yes

Do you like fast food

----------


## Cuchculan

Not had it in ages. I prefer to cook. 

Do you exercise?

----------


## CloudMaker

I run on a treadmill for an hour a day

Do you go to church

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Funerals only. I still pray though at home. 

Do you have a hobby?

----------


## CloudMaker

I play VR games on PC

Do you go to the movies

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Download films. 

Do you believe in life after death?

----------


## CloudMaker

I know it’s against Christianity but I sort of believe in Christianity. I think I had a past life and my son when he was young would say strange things 

Do you host parties?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

Do you like the sun?

----------


## CeCe

yes 

do you like the rain?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever make a jigsaw?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever been arrested?

----------


## CloudMaker

Yes

have you ever traveled to a different country

----------


## Cuchculan

Spain and Scotland and England. See. England is a different country. LOL Yes.

Ever cut yourself cooking?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever lie to a lover?

----------


## Lucid

Yes

Ever get a tattoo?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever climb a tree?

----------


## Lucid

Yes 

Ever been to a concert?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever in a school play?

----------


## Cassie

Yes! 
Ever swim in the ocean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever kiss a person as the same sex as you?

----------


## Cassie

Yes 


Ever ran away from home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever sing in front of the mirror with a hairbrush?

----------


## CloudMaker

no I don’t have enough hair to use a brush anymore 

ever tried something you regretted?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Bit of pot. Never done me any good at all. 

Ever lost something valuable?

----------


## CloudMaker

I lost a keychain I got that I thought was a sign from god during hard times 

have you ever gone gambling?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not as big over here. 

Ever eat something you instantly hated?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever grow your own food?

----------


## CeCe

No ever have had weed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever fart out loud in public?

----------


## CeCe

Yes omg 

ever throw up in public?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever faint?

----------


## fetisha

No

Ever sky dive?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

ever climb a mountain?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes, Mt. Fuji! 

Ever win a competition?

----------


## CeCe

Never  ::(:  

do you ever have depression?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever break any bones?

----------


## Lunaire

Thankfully not
Ever storm out of a job?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever break a window?

----------


## Lunaire

(Want to share more about why you stormed out?)

Broke a window by mistake once as a kid, never as an adult. 
Ever do something petty to get revenge?

----------


## Cuchculan

( As to why I stormed out? Job was crap. I hated it. Finally had enough )

Making me think here. Yes. Involved a small bit of email hacking. Were I found some X rated images. Well worth it. This was on a person in another country. She had peeved me off big time. 

Ever make any prank phone calls?

----------


## Lunaire

Never made a prank call.

Every grow any vegetables?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pumpkins? Just to prove I could grow them.

Ever sang in a bar on stage?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope, don’t really ever go to bars. Prefer to drink at home. 

Ever tell someone something you regretted saying?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. But always said sorry if it was bad and wrong of me. 

Ever rob anything?

----------


## Lunaire

I stole your heart!  :Tongue: 
No never robbed anything. 

Ever built anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

::D: 

A sand castle count?

Ever cheated on a lover? ( HINT HINT  :summer:  )

----------


## Lunaire

I’ve cheated on you, my dear Cuch!  :for lolz: 
Otherwise no

Ever lied for someone else?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I recall

Ever farted in public place a bit too loud and blushed?

----------


## Lunaire

No that sounds awful  ::!: 

Ever broke something in anger?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Pissed off and began breaking anything in my way. 

Ever go skinny dipping?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope. 

Ever sleep outside?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever stay up all night watching TV or sitting on a computer?

----------


## Lunaire

Used to stay up all night gaming when I was younger. 

Ever give someone something they hated?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Album. Because I liked it. The brother. 

Ever punch anybody?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes
Do you buy concessions when going to a movie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Use to know a cinema owner. Happy Days

Ever smoke weed?

----------


## Lunaire

Regularly 
Ever been to jail?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever been in a crash?

----------


## Lunaire

A few, never seriously injured though
Ever act in a play?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever bonk off school?

----------


## Lunaire

Skipping class? No
Ever started hating something you once loved?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Not worth it. Had one girl I was with for over a year pretend she never knew me. More made me laugh. Saw it as her been silly. 

Can you draw?

----------


## Lunaire

Not very artistic unfortunately. 
Can you sing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Some songs. Yes and No

Are you a romantic?

----------


## Lunaire

Not at all. 
Can you do woodworking?

----------


## Otherside

Nope. 

Can you dance?

----------


## Lunaire

Depends on how generous your definition of dancing is.  :no comment: 

Do you upload any videos to the internet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have one or two useless videos on you tube

Ever use net chat rooms?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes but not since the 90s. 

Ever swim in the ocean?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Still can't swim

Ever drive off road?

----------


## Lunaire

Just dirt roads. 

Ever been the reason a shop closed down?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever do anything for charity?

----------


## Lunaire

Helped out at a cat shelter. 

Ever been fired from a job?

----------


## Cuchculan

No.

Ever snorkel?

----------


## Lunaire

No, I hate the ocean. 

Ever make something yourself that you use regularly?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. 

Ever hit anything with your car?

----------


## Lunaire

A carport support beam when it was icy. 

Are you anxious about anything right now?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Take things as they come. 

Is there such thing as the perfect murder? One you can get away with. Must be a person you know. Not a stranger.

----------


## Lunaire

If there was would we know about it?  :]:): 

Do you consider yourself a good person?

----------


## Cuchculan

As good as can be. Straight talker. Good intentions. 

You good with words?

----------


## Lunaire

Only as good as needed to get my meaning across. Not much better than that. 

Do you sleep more than 8 hours per day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Did last night. For once. 

Ever in a real fight?

----------


## Lunaire

Like a fight for survival? No thankfully 

Do you like boats?

----------


## Cuchculan

Only ever been on a ferry. Was fun. 

You play games?

----------


## Lunaire

Usually on weekends. OSRS and various console games. 

Do you make arts and crafts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wood burning? Burn images onto wood.

you ever run in a race?

----------


## Lunaire

Never

Ever accidentally met someone you hadn’t seen in a long time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. It happens.

Ever faint?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope. 

Have any irrational fears?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really no. Don't tend to think much. More go with the flow and see how things work out. Not one for thinking ahead of time. 

Do you like snow?

----------


## Lunaire

Like looking at it, hate driving in it. 

Do you believe in extraterrestrial life?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Nice to imagine we are not alone. But we would know by now. Unless they are avoiding us seeing the mess we made of our own planet.

If you had to hunt to live, could you do it? Skin and gut an animal?

----------


## Lunaire

Not sure on this one. Hope I don’t ever need to find out. 

Do you have any brand loyalties?

----------


## Cuchculan

As in brands I like to wear? Fred Perry for polo shirts. Superdry for coats. 

Ever gone for a walk in the rain?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes. Can be nice especially if it’s a warmer rain. 

Ever made a promise you couldn’t keep?

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably. Hard to remember.

Ever ride a motorbike?

----------


## Lunaire

Nope. 
Ever grow your own food?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Easier to catch in a fridge in the shops. 

Ever beeen operated on?

----------


## Lunaire

No thankfully. Would probably go broke. 

Ever eaten something you’re not supposed to?

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably as a kid. Probably muck. 

Ever lose your temper?

----------


## Lunaire

Of course but I don’t think it happens often. 

Ever been happy over someone else’s misfortune?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can't say I have. Not as of yet. 

ever just want to punch someone?

----------


## Lunaire

Not really. Mostly just wish people would go away if I don’t like them. 

Ever overcome a phobia?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not in full. Have good times. Then bad times. 

Do you believe the world is a good place?

----------


## Lunaire

Not really. 

Do you know how to use chopsticks?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Know how to speak another language?

----------


## Lunaire

Not fluently. 

Do you ever want to have kids?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. In my 50's now and still uninvolved. So not likely. 

You got any pets?

----------


## Lunaire

Five cats  :silly: 

Do you eat pizza with a fork and knife?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't eat it at all. If I was I would use my fingers. 

Do you smoke?

----------


## Lucid

Yes

Any upcoming big plans?

----------


## Lunaire

Going to paint my place. 

Any trips planned after the pandemic?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

ever fight for a cause you believed in?

----------


## Lunaire

Changed my way of living to minimize animal exploitation 

Do you think any tech will change our world more than the internet in our lifetimes?

----------


## Lucid

Yes history repeats itself. 

If there is another breakthrough do you think it will be a net positive for humanity?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. More likely to do with weapons. 

If you could travel back in time, would you?

----------


## Lunaire

Only if I could come back. Would be neat to see old things in their prime. 

Do you think humans will ever colonize space?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Think they can only reach so far. Beyond that would be too dangerous. Hard to get through. 

Do you believe in the moon landings?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes although I find it suspicious they supposedly taped over the original footage. Always wonder if the original footage shows something like the way certain tech worked that they retroactively classified for “national security”. 

Do you enjoy coffee shops?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not as big over here. So no.

Do you believe in a higher power?

----------


## Lucid

Yes. (Not in the traditional sense.)

If I told you that ya had a hawt body would you hold it against me?

----------


## Cuchculan

No thank you. 

If you could gain one super power, what would you pick?

----------


## Lunaire

The ability to answer yes or no to this question.   ::D: 
(Maybe healing powers)

Have you eaten today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Clocks went forward last night here. So we lost an hour in bed. Have eaten the normal.

Are you happy in life?

----------


## Lunaire

On weekends. 

Ever been cheated on?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 

Ever go hiking?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes although don’t do it much anymore. 

Do you like flowers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Walking?

----------


## Lunaire

Only if it’s out in the woods. 

Do you gamble?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you write? Journal or anything like that?

----------


## Lunaire

No

Do you plan to make any new websites?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Do nothing with the ones I have. 

Any road trips planned?

----------


## Lunaire

None, don’t travel often other than for work. 

Have you been eating healthy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Was told not to. So I could put on weight. Which I have done. Like these eat all the crap you want diets. 

Do you have a garden?

----------


## Flavor

I wish I had land for that. 
Do you have pets?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like the sun?

----------


## Flavor

No 

Do you like chewing gum?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you smoke?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes

Can you play a musical instrument?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sort of and sort of not. In between. Keyboard wise. 

Can you draw?

----------


## CeltAngel

Like a small child with a crayon and greasy fingers.

Do you drink?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Can you swim?

----------


## Flavor

yes
can you drive?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you watch many movies?

----------


## CeltAngel

No

Are you married?

----------


## Cuchculan

No/ Nobody will have me. LOL

You got a good imagination?

----------


## CeltAngel

VERY good.

Do you like fishing?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like wine?

----------


## CeltAngel

It's not my top drop, but I do enjoy it.

Have you taken illicit drugs in your life time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Once or twice many years ago

Ever robbed anything?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. Chocolate bars and bubble gum as a rebellious teen. I was well hard.  :: 

Ever fired a gun?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever climbed a mountain?

----------


## CeltAngel

I think some of what I have climbed were called mountains, but they were really just glorified hills. In the sense of a climb needing fancy equipment, no.

Ever gone naked in a public location?

----------


## Flavor

No 

Have you ever slapped someone?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Ever in a fight?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not a fight as such, but I did give a bully a black eye in high school.

Ever been thrown out of a venue of some kind?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. For slam diving and breaking a few tables in the process

Even bonk off school?

----------


## CeltAngel

I'm assuming that means skip school? I think I only did it twice in high school. At university and other tertiary education facilities though, it was chronic.  :: 

Ever been on a boat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Few times

Ever flew long distance?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes and it was horrible. I had to get rather drunk before they got me on the plane.  :: 

Ever been in an abandoned house?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Great fun smashing it up. 

Ever jet ski?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

Have you ever been lost before?

----------


## Cuchculan

When I was young and we were in Blackpool. Fairground place. i was off having fun. But lost. 

Ever get mistaken for someone else?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, but once in high school I was told that I resembled another student. I was mortified.  :: 

Ever been arrested?

----------


## Cuchculan

No Good at what I do.  ::): 

Ever in court?

----------


## cerulean

no 

ever been hospitalized

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. There's a related blog entry in the pipeline.  ::  EDIT - this was for the previous court question.

Yes, I cut off a bit of my finger as a small child. It wasn't pretty.

Ever blown up a mailbox?

----------


## cerulean

Ouchies! 

Not that I can ever recall are we talking about a physical mailbox? 

Have you ever got sunburned?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. a physical mailbox. I was just thinking about some silly stuff my brother's friends did when they were teens.  :: 

Yes, but not in a long time. A lifetime of living in sunburnt country teaches you how to avoid it.

Did you remember to feed the pets?

----------


## cerulean

I remember to feed my pets more than I remember to feed myself. 

Do you remember to eat all the time?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, perhaps a little too well sometimes.  :: 

Do you do your homework?

----------


## cerulean

Sometimes  :einstein:  other times I play a lot of WOW to distract and feel numb 

Do you have any pets?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, a wonderful cat.

Do you ever wake up with a song in your head?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have done. Galways girl by Stave Earle

You ever have a dream come true?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. I performed on the stage of a big venue in my city. It was terrifying, yet amazing.

Can you start a fire without a lighter or matches?

----------


## Cuchculan

I could try. Just tell mw who and were. I will pretend you never asked. 

Can you cook?

----------


## CeltAngel

Well enough to stay alive and eat fair well, but I'm no wizard in the kitchen.

Are you religious?

----------


## Cuchculan

I pray. That is about it.  My mother reads her bible all day and evening. 

You like cleaning?

----------


## CeltAngel

Depends on my mood and how mentally healthy I am at the time. Sometimes it feels like some good honest labour that gives you a positive result, sometimes it's an intolerable chore and who cares anyway cause it's just going to get dirty again *sob*.

Ever worn make-up?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Ever been trapped in the middle of nowhere?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. I was in an accident on a remote road in the middle of nowhere. We were stuck for a few hours until a car finally came along and we were able to get help. Australia is a very big place with a lot of "middle of nowhere".

Ever been in a fight?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. You learned to fight before you learned to walk in this area. Listed in the top 10 toughest parts of Dublin. We had the reputation and other gangs would come into the area because of that. We never let them down. The area has changed since then. 70's and 80's were wild. 

You like school when you went?

----------


## CeltAngel

No. It wasn't all horrible, but for the most part, I don't have positive memories of it. Some of my experiences there led me to here, I certain.

Do you feel you're making progress in your battle with anxiety?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 2019 was a wake up call. A close call. ICU for the number of weeks. A let off. If I feel off I think of that and pick myself back up.

Have you always had anxiety?

----------


## CeltAngel

I think I can trace it back to getting hit for no apparent reason on my first day of pre-school by the "carer". It was probably the origin of my distrust for authority figures too.  :: 

Do you have any problems aside from anxiety?

----------


## Flavor

Yes. Where do I start? 

Do you like to be hugged?

----------


## CeltAngel

It fuels me.

Have you ever smoked anything?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Anything that could be smoked. 

Have you ever made love under the moon light?

----------


## CeltAngel

No. It sounds nice though.

Do you ever listen to loud, angry music and scream your frustration out?

----------


## Cuchculan

Again no. Like metal and punk music though. 

Do you want to scream right now?

----------


## Flavor

no 

do you want to laugh right now?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not exactly. But I am in a good mood. 

Got any hobbies?

----------


## CeltAngel

Music and moping.

Do you still have a full set of teeth?

----------


## Flavor

Missing a back molar but have an extra front tooth so it doesn't look like it. 

Do you own a diary?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not since I burned my high school diary in my late teens. The blog here is as close as I get.

What is your passion in life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes or no? To live

You not tired yet?

----------


## CeltAngel

Well, looks like I buggered up my previous post.  :: 

I tried to sleep, but it just wasn't happening. I'm still wide awake.

Ever have insomnia?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. I ever bore myself to sleep. LOL

So is the plan to stay up all night?

----------


## CeltAngel

There's no plan. I'm just hoping that some form of weariness kicks in.... But it's four now, so I probably won't get to sleep until after breakfast if at all.

Do you have a favourite animal, a creature you identify with?

----------


## Cuchculan

YES. The Wolf. Love them. 

Did you like schoolwork?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not really. I was good at it, but I didn't especially enjoy it. The best part was when I got to go home.

Did you finish high school?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Hated school. 3 years in secondary and that was me gone. 

You a good cook?

----------


## CeltAngel

I have a limited skill set, but I'm good at what I do and I'm starting to find some real creativity. It's nice.  ::): 

I know I'm just throwing questions back, I'm not the best right now.... But I am interested in the answers....

How about you? How would you rate your kitchen skills?

----------


## Cuchculan

I can cook meals and make cakes. Not bad for me. 

How about types of food you like to eat. Are they Normal or special?

----------


## CeltAngel

The only thing that's special about my diet is that I can't drink regular milk and we often eat vegetarian substitutes for meat because my partner is a vegetarian. Otherwise, I think my diet is a pretty humble, standard British colonial diet.

Do you have any allergies?

----------


## Cuchculan

None that I know of

You got a collection of movies?

----------


## CeltAngel

My partner does. I have a very small number of DVDs and a slightly larger collection of video files on a hard drive. I think I actually have more concert and music video DVDs than films.

You still have video tapes?

----------


## Cuchculan

A few of them

Barbie doll?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, my mother didn't let me have them.  :: 

Did you eat too much chocolate this Easter?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Hardly ever touch the stuff

In a good mood today?

----------


## CeltAngel

In a fabulous mood actually.  ::D: 

How about yourself? Feeling on top of the world or no?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not done anything so far. Bank holiday here. Not that that means a thing as we are still in lockdown. 

Have this doctor friend who says he won't sleep till he finds a cure for insomnia. That was a bad one, wasn't it?

----------


## CeltAngel

There was an eyeroll and exasperated sigh, I'll admit.  :: 

Do you have trouble coming up with questions for all these threads?

----------


## Cuchculan

I could think of worse ones to ask, but hold back. LOL

Was your last forum anything like this one?

----------


## CeltAngel

Do you mean SAS or something further back? To go further back, the last forum was a darker, sadder place than this or SAS, but it represented where I was at that time in my life. There were more creepers there too. It was icky at times.

Is this the first forum you've graced with your presence?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Anxiety zone I had about the same amount of posts when it closed down. Owner of this bought the anxiety zone name and done nothing with it. That is were I met her and how I ended up here. 

Been on the net for years?

----------


## CeltAngel

Since the mid 90s. My Mum would bring home her work computer and we could use it to go online.

Did you ever use ICQ?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Most sites these days are drag and drop. Years ago had to code them all up. Easier these days. 

You reading anything at the moment?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not specifically. Main thing I'm reading these days is my own blogs. I tend to obsessively check them over to catch mistakes.... and every time, I seem to find new mistakes!  :: 

Have any perfectionist tendencies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Like to get most things spot on. 

Have any weird things you do that nobody knows about? Until now. LOL

----------


## CeltAngel

Some times if I touch my fingers together, I need to touch the fingers together a certain amount of times (usually 5 or 10) to achieve a kind of "balance". There's no logic, but it's something I started doing when I was around 9 or 10 and I've never told anyone about it. I think that's an OCD trait/symptom, but I don't think I actually have OCD.

There's other stuff, but I could be going for ages if I really think about it. I'm kind of an odd person.  :: 

Do you have any dead bodies under the floorboards?

----------


## Flavor

No 0_________) 

do you have something to tell us?

----------


## CeltAngel

My floorboards lead to my downstairs neighbours, so if there's anything untoward, best ask them!  :: 

Ever shaved your head?

----------


## Flavor

yes, I shave my hair off when I'm depressed or want to start new 

Do you color your hair?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, I have done for most of my adult life. Despite the avatar, it's currently a nice, conventional shade of light brown. I have had hair that bright red colour in the past though.

Have any tattoos?

----------


## Cuchculan

A tramp stamp. I am a male slut. LOL

Ever meet anybody off the net?

----------


## CeltAngel

I KNEW you'd have a tramp stamp.  :: 

Yes. One was a girl I went on a kinda, sorta date with about 1000 years ago. The other was someone who I had met online who wanted to come to one of my band's shows and meet me.

Ever bit off more than you could chew?

----------


## Cuchculan

I can handle most things

Ever say something by mistake?

----------


## Flavor

Yes

ever have ear pain?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever have a black eye?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, but I gave one out.  :: 

Did you remember to wash your hands?

----------


## Wishie

Yes 

Do you eat 3 meals a day?

----------


## CeltAngel

It's more like two with healthy (generally) snacks to fill any gaps.

Did you like school?

----------


## Flavor

No 

Do you like kale?

----------


## CeltAngel

I do, actually.  ::): 

Do you like bottles with eyes on them?

----------


## Flavor

I do. 

do you like split peas?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't like whole peas, so I can't imagine split ones would fare much better. I could be wrong though.

Do you like fairy floss?

----------


## Shredder

No... too sweet. I used to like it when I was a kid though. 

Do you like beer?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, yes I do. I am a little choosy about what beer I drink, but I am a fan.

Do you like banana stickers?

----------


## Shredder

> Do you like banana stickers?



*Clarification Required:* Banana stickers? I fear I may have led too much of a sheltered life as I do not know what these are?
Are they stickers of a banana that have some sort of cultural iconographic significance? Or perhaps they are the small stickers that are placed on bananas so we know what farm/brand they are?

(Sorry if this is a stupid question!!)  :: 

By the way excellent response on the beer question

----------


## CeltAngel

> *Clarification Required:* Banana stickers? I fear I may have led too much of a sheltered life as I do not know what these are?
> Are they stickers of a banana that have some sort of cultural iconographic significance? Or perhaps they are the small stickers that are placed on bananas so we know what farm/brand they are?
> 
> (Sorry if this is a stupid question!!) 
> 
> By the way excellent response on the beer question



My question was a meaningless brainfart that came to me randomly, so answer it as you will.  ::

----------


## Shredder

> My question was a meaningless brainfart that came to me randomly, so answer it as you will.



Ohh my god... a kindred sprit!  I actually have a lot of art and music that is inspired by my meaningless brainfarts!!

I will go with "the small stickers that are placed on bananas so we know what farm/brand they are" and I'll respond with a definitive YES!

Do you eat meat?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, I am a brutish carnivore.

What is your favourite thing to shred?

----------


## Shredder

Cant decide if it's cheese or guitar so will go with both. 



Do you ever listen to traditional folk music?

----------


## CeltAngel

That is a fantastic answer.  :: 

Hmmm.... I definitely listen to music that has folk influences and I would consider to be folk music, but at this stage, I struggle to understand what constitutes traditional folk music because there's a lot of bickering and gatekeeping around the term. I am very much into artists like Wardruna (act that did the soundtrack for the Vikings TV show) and Hagalaz Runedance.... Ulver's second album.... So, I will say yes, but it's such a loaded term that I am not certain. It's those damn label people again!  :: 

Since you're into metal and musicals are you planning on combining the two?

----------


## Shredder

Haven't heard those bands but they remind me of >>  





damn... that question is too hard!!!
Ideally yes but realistically no. Then again maybe I'm already working on it but I'm not aware of it??  
Who started this yes/no thread?! Anything this hard should be banned!  :XD: 

Do you overthink things very often?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you want to live to be an old person who needs care from others?

----------


## CeltAngel

I've never thought about it. It's not on my itinerary, but who knows where things will end up?

Do you ever randomly fall asleep during the day?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Always work going on around here. 

Do you ever wake up and say feck that ' back to bed '.

----------


## CeltAngel

YES.  :: 

Ever feel like there's someone watching you or watching over you?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can't say so. No. The things they would see. LOL

Believe in love at first sight?

----------


## CeltAngel

I used to.  ::(: 

Ever think about how life stole the sun from your heart?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Like I said before, I just go with the flow of life. 

Are you happily in love?

----------


## CeltAngel

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.... It's a hard question to answer when I'm in a down swing.

Do you ever wish you were someone else (I don't mean like a fucking celebrity), living a different life, far away from where you are?

----------


## Cuchculan

My life is the one I have. We could all wish for better things. Or to be other people. Is it wortth wishing for? Just a waste of a thought. Instead of accepting who we really are. 

You in a thoughtful mood? Deep thinking and the likes?

----------


## Flavor

Not really 

you like classic rock?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, I was raised with it. I won't say I love all of it, but as a general thing, yes I enjoy it a lot.

Are you feeling okay today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Or course I am

You up to anything you can share with us all?

----------


## CeCe

Not sure  ::  

Do you enjoy large dogs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dogs are fun animals

You have a dog?

----------


## CeCe

Yes

Do you have a dog?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you pray?

----------


## CeCe

sometimes 

are you religious?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes to an extent

Do you like Christmas?

----------


## Flavor

yes 

do you like Halloween ?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like to chat with people?

----------


## Shredder

Online chat: No. 
I've peeked into the chat room a few times here but I [BEEP] myself and run away. 

Do you miss your childhood?

----------


## Cuchculan

Carefree times. Hard not miss.

Do you take good care of yourself?

----------


## CeCe

no 

do you shower daily?

----------


## Total Eclipse

I bathe most days.

Do you eat breakfast every day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Do you journal daily?

----------


## Flavor

No but I plan to use the blogs on here daily soon. 

have you had any surgeries before?

----------


## CeltAngel

I had a fingertip reattached as a small child.

Do you have any physical scars?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Stomach scar

Ever split your head open?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, that was more my brother's thing.

Ever been in a car accident?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ended up under a car when about 15 or 16. Yes. 

Ever go sailing?

----------


## CeltAngel

UNDER a car?  ::o: 

I've been on boats and ferries, but never an old fashioned sailboat, unfortunately.

Have you ever hitchhiked?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Not as bad over here. Everything is more near you. 

Have you ever dialled the wrong number?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, but I've certainly called people I regretted calling.

Ever wanted to strangle your neighbours because they're complete pricks who are helping to erode what little sanity you have left?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Have one who wants to be our new best friend after ignoring us for over 10 years feck that. 

Ever loved and lost?

----------


## CeltAngel

I never make friends with my neighbours for fear of that situation.  :: 

Have I ever.... *sigh*

Ever gotten yourself out of dangerous situation using your thoughts and words?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pissed a few people off over the year by my straight talking ways. Never did lead to much really. 

ever just feel happy for no real reason?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not really.... I kinda bypass happy and go to mildly hyper.... It's nice, but it concerns me a little.

In this moment, do you feel good?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Sure why. Been shopping and picked the mother's pension up

How about you, happy?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yeah.  ::): 

Do you enjoy the ocean?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Though can be cold. 

You wear makeup?

----------


## CeltAngel

Of course, but not when I don't go out or only go as far as the local supermarket.... Maybe even in those circumstances if I'm just feeling like I took a beating with the ugly stick that day.

Do you have a favourite sport?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Love football. I played and managed and coached up until the mid 90's. 

You like fit people?

----------


## CeltAngel

I'm assuming you mean soccer? Over here, we have four different popular codes of football, so calling anything just "football" can lead to a lot of confusion.  ::  I played up until my mid-teens. It was a lot of fun. Used to follow it a bit too, but not really in a long time. Still watch it a bit during World Cups, both the guys and girls.

My partners have ranged from skinny to athletic to heavy. I think there's attractiveness to be found in all forms.  ::): 

Do you have plans for the future?

----------


## Cuchculan

Death. LOL No. None that I know of

Do you ever want to marry? It is legal in Australia for same sex marriage?

----------


## CeCe

I want to marry and not sure on the last google might help you there. 

Do you ever want to have kids?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

You feeling good today?

----------


## Flavor

less stressed 

you have any plans today?

----------


## Cage

resting 

are you having take out tonight?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Are you watching a movie tonight?

----------


## Flavor

Nope 

Are you awake?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. What do think. LOL

Are you seeing anybody at the moment?

----------


## Goat

No 

Have you ever had a long term relationship?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. A few

Ever been married?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, but it's legal now, so we'll see....

Ever had ringing ears?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Ever bruise yourself and have no idea how?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, and sometimes it didn't even involve alcohol.

Ever had a random cat wander into your home?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Loads around here

Ever fall asleep on public transport?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. I used to work a lengthy commute from home and would fall asleep frequently on the train.... Oh, and then there was the time I was drunk and fell asleep on the train, only to wake up a long way past my stop in the dead of night with no way to get home. That was a wee bit of a pickle.

Ever make car noises with your mouth while you're driving?

----------


## Cuchculan

Idon't drive. 

Ever just wonder ' why '.

----------


## Wishie

yes

ever wonder when covid will be over?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. No time soon

Ever just laugh? No real reason.

----------


## CeltAngel

No, my laughter is connected to something funny, encroaching insanity or practicing my supervillain laugh.

Ever dunk your own head in a bucket of water?

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to be a game. Cash in the basin or bucket and you had to dunk your head and take the coins out with your teeth

Ever have a skateboard?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, but I rolled around a little on my brother's board. Never actually learned how to skate though.

Ever been in a treehouse?

----------


## Cuchculan

Oddly enough no. Nothing to build them on around here.

Ever been up a wooden watchout tower? Find them in a big parks.

----------


## CeltAngel

No. I'm not sure we have them in Australia. With our proclivity to burst into flames every summer you'd be rebuilding it every other year.  ::  In all seriousness, I haven't seen one that I recall and I've wandered plenty in national parks and bush areas in my time.

Ever woken up confused as to where you are?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Only in hospital

ever walk up to a stranger and whisper in their ear?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, they'd probably think I was coming onto them and that's trouble I don't want to invite into my life.

Ever been slapped on the backside by a stranger?

----------


## Cuchculan

sadly not

Ever been chatter up by a person you just wished would go feck off?

----------


## CeltAngel

Many times.

Ever thrown a drink in someone's face?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Waste of a good drink

Ever lose it. Just freak out?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. Quite a number of times over the years. Hate that I do that. It's embarrassing and usually causes more problems than it solves.  ::(: 

Ever feared for your life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes a few times

Ever had to run away from a stranger?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes.

Do you think some people are just hardwired to be melancholic?

----------


## Cuchculan

Everybody is different. Some I would answer yes to. Just who they are. Others would not be like that.

You content in life?

----------


## CeltAngel

No. I'm pretty miserable tbh.

Do you have a job?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Disability payment

Do you still work?

----------


## CeltAngel

No.

Did you remember to flush?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. All the time

Do you grow any plants even in your appartment?

----------


## CeltAngel

As I've said, just the one sad, lonely little plant. I don't know if I could keep one inside as the cat would probably eat it.  :: 

Ever at a loss with what to do with yourself?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Last year I have been run off my feet. Shopping and all of that. 

Ever want to just sit down and stay there for the day?

----------


## CeltAngel

I've had more than my fair share of that.

Ever feel like a spoiled brat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not in this house

Ever felt unwanted / ignored?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yeah. It's a recurring pattern in my life. In truth, I think sometimes it's warranted and sometimes it's down to problems I've got in the old brainbox.

Got any medical problems besides anxiety?

----------


## Cuchculan

Did have the Ulcer issue. But anxiety brought that on. So nothing else at all. 

If time travel existed would you use it?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. No question.

Ever dropped something on your foot?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. It hurt too.

Ever fall out of love?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes. First long term relationship. It really sucked.

Ever done anything musically?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. Used to make bad tape recording when much younger. 

Ever go to church?

----------


## CeltAngel

Only been in a church twice in my life. Once for a christening, once for a funeral. I was not really raised with religion.

Ever daydream about living somewhere else?

----------


## Cuchculan

Oddly the one place I would love to visit is New Zealand. Love the culture. Maori and all of that stuff. 

Ever wanted to visit the place your ancestors were born?

----------


## CeltAngel

Of course. I've always wanted to see Ireland, Scotland, etc.... If I ever get my life straightened out, it's one of the things I'd like to do most before I die.

Do you have very sudden and sharp mood shifts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Happily not

Ever fall out of bed?

----------


## CeCe

a couple times drunk 

Ever drive under the influence?

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not a driver

ever busk?

----------


## Flavor

No

Ever have kids?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Even need stitches?

----------


## CeltAngel

When I got my fingertip reattached as a little one.

Ever feel like you're slowly unravelling?

----------


## Cuchculan

Reminds me of the book by Moby. Then it all fell apart. Have had it happen a few times over the years. Is when we really have to dig deepest. 

You ever quote songs like I always bloody seem to?  ::D:

----------


## Total Eclipse

Not really (other than the quote of speeches). 

Do you like pie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes and No. Depends on the pie.

Can you swim?

----------


## CeCe

Yes

Can you drive?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Can you do a cartwheel?

----------


## CeCe

yes

can you do the splits

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Can you do a hand stand?

----------


## Lunaire

Probably not

Would you ever consider moving to a new country?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Do you like rain?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes

Are you happy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Are you in a relationship?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes 

Do you have any hobbies you’re embarrassed about?

----------


## Cuchculan

None at all. I like what I do. 

Are you in a good mood?

----------


## Ironman

Yes,

Have you been free of anxiety attacks in the last two days?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. 

Would you dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?

----------


## Lucid

Yes ask my ex wife :Tongue:  

Random road trip?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. A few times years ago without telling anybody. Gone for nearly a week. 

Are you a happy drunk?

----------


## CeltAngel

Most of the time, yes.

Do you have plans for the day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not a lot really. Shops I guess. 

Coming into the Summer down under, happy about that?

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I absolutely hate the hot weather.... Besides, let's see if our "benevolent" dictators let us out to play.

----------


## Cuchculan

I will pass on that yes or No. LOL

Ever ride a horse?

----------


## Flavor

no 

ever ride in the back of a truck?

----------


## Lunaire

Yes

Are you allergic to any foods?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I know of. 

Do you weigh yourself often?

----------


## Lunaire

No, maybe a couple times a year. Despite being American I’ve never had a problem with being overweight. 

Do you know how to dance?

----------


## Cuchculan

Of course I do

Did anybody actually win the poster of the month award? LOL

----------


## Anxiety Space

> Of course I do
> 
> Did anybody actually win the poster of the month award? LOL



Yes, I was planning on messaging the winner this weekend  ::D:  The winner starts with a C  :sherlock: 

Are you surprised?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have we got a member called ' C*nt '? LOL Problem you might run into is people not wanting to give their home address out. I know I wouldn't give my one out. Hence I said to exclude me from the whole thing. Be good for somebody. Bring a smile to their face. I know who I would like to see get it. More a blogger. But she does post on the forum too. Love reading her posts. Sit and wait for the next installment.

Or even CloudMaker who keeps us entertained with her posts. Her name starts with a C too. In the US as well. Be a cheap send really. Get it by Christmas.

----------


## Anxiety Space

> Have we got a member called ' C*nt '? LOL Problem you might run into is people not wanting to give their home address out. I know I wouldn't give my one out. Hence I said to exclude me from the whole thing. Be good for somebody. Bring a smile to their face. I know who I would like to see get it. More a blogger. But she does post on the forum too. Love reading her posts. Sit and wait for the next installment.
> 
> Or even CloudMaker who keeps us entertained with her posts. Her name starts with a C too. In the US as well. Be a cheap send really. Get it by Christmas.



I'll PM you! We can do it without an address  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Give it to 
@firestar
. I really enjoy reading her blog posts. Like seeing the teaching world through the eyes of somebody else. I always look forward to her posts. I play forum games. Covid talk. That sort of stuff. Do like the blog posts. Because they are made interesting by the likes of firestar.

----------

